# Paradigm HAMMER! ......New for 2011



## ParadigmArchery

Introducing the* HAMMER* !!
Unbelievably strong and versatile, stay tuned for more info.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Mike, 
Thanks for the phone call, it was pleasure chatting with you. For everyone else I am not certain of the final price just yet, We are hoping to start getting these out in January.

It's time to get *HAMMERed *:mg:


----------



## Double S

Joe, It's good to see you back on the board. The Hammer looks great. 

Simon


----------



## Double S

ttt.


----------



## JawsDad

Good to see you back at it Joe. I'm anxious to see how your final product turned out.


----------



## sawtoothscream

damn dude i havnt seen you on here in a while. cant wait to see what you ahve coming out. im still loving the sos and cta.


----------



## Double S

Morning bump.


----------



## Double S

Bump Up for a Great Guy.


----------



## sawtoothscream

so is this a ssolid bar version of the t base stab?


----------



## Double S

sawtoothscream said:


> so is this a ssolid bar version of the t base stab?


That's what i was thinking too.


----------



## Double S

ParadigmArchery said:


> Introducing the* HAMMER* !!
> Unbelievably strong and versatile, stay tuned for more info.


ttt.


----------



## Double S

Bump for the HAMMER.


----------



## Double S

It's Hammer Time!. Bump up.


----------



## coachbernie

OUTSTANDING PRODUCT!!! Good to see you back, Joe!


----------



## vonhogslayer

whats up mr. Joe welcome back!!!!more pics!!!!


----------



## Double S

Bump this Up.


----------



## maitland

Good to see you back Joe. I will never buy another can of flat black paint as long as I live!:wink:


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Double S said:


> Joe, It's good to see you back on the board. The Hammer looks great.
> 
> Simon


Simon,
Thanks buddy its great to be back posting again,.....I hope you have all the parts you need for your SOS, if you need anything more just give me a call. 



JawsDad said:


> Good to see you back at it Joe. I'm anxious to see how your final product turned out.


Hi Ted, 
Thanks for the welcome back.....The HAMMER is a great hunter class stab, simple design, SUPER tough, versatility rivaling the SOS, I'm also working on another device called the "FBI", It's is a must have for a tinkerer such as yourself. :wink: 



sawtoothscream said:


> so is this a ssolid bar version of the t base stab?


Mark, 
You hit the nail on the head, of course that's what a HAMMER does. :mg:




coachbernie said:


> OUTSTANDING PRODUCT!!! Good to see you back, Joe!


Hey coach P,
Thanks for the welcome back :cocktail:....Give me a shout when you get the chance, chatting with you is always a hoot. I know folks pay to speak with you for your archery knowledge, but you should charge twice as much for the entertainment you provide. I don't think I've ever spoken to you where my sides didnt end up hurting or things didnt fly from my nose. :laugh:

I just finished looking at your threads with your new stabs and mounting brackets, you've been a busy beaver !!!....tell me, what do you plan to do with all that money anyway? :wink:



vonhogslayer said:


> whats up mr. Joe welcome back!!!!more pics!!!!


Howdy JT ,
Waiting on getting machining done, Ill post pics as soon as possible, I hope to have the final product available in early January.



maitland said:


> Good to see you back Joe. I will never buy another can of flat black paint as long as I live!:wink:


Robert !!

PVC pipe...black spray paint,...and plywood carts that fall apart are all etched in my brain forever. One should never underestimate the value of a good pallet jack.:mg:

I was just looking at a few of the threads with those Maitland bows, awesome job buddy, it looks everyone is giving you and your bow line the credit you both deserve. :thumbs_up :


----------



## Double S

ttt.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Simon :thumbs_up


----------



## xringbob

Can't wait to get my hands on one Joe. If its anything like the S.O.S im going to do well in 2011:wink:


----------



## Double S

ParadigmArchery said:


> Simon :thumbs_up


Joe :thumbs_up:clap:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Looks great!


----------



## ParadigmArchery

05_sprcrw said:


> Looks great!


*Thanks*. 



xringbob said:


> Can't wait to get my hands on one Joe. If its anything like the S.O.S im going to do well in 2011:wink:


*Bob,
Are you shooting Thursday night indoor this year?*


----------



## xringbob

Yes I am Joe I might need a partner dont know for sure yet.i going to cause some havoc with my hunter class setup


----------



## sawtoothscream

any more news on this FBI????? also how much weight can be put on the end of the hammer?

thanks. hopefully will have anew bow this year and will have to figure out which one of your stabs are going to be on it. cant see how any can beat the sos. things hold my bow like a rock.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

xringbob said:


> Yes I am Joe I might need a partner dont know for sure yet.i going to cause some havoc with my hunter class setup


*Maybe you should give the guys in hunter class a break this year and walk on over :walk: to open class.:mg:* 



sawtoothscream said:


> any more news on this FBI????? also how much weight can be put on the end of the hammer?
> 
> thanks. hopefully will have anew bow this year and will have to figure out which one of your stabs are going to be on it. cant see how any can beat the sos. things hold my bow like a rock.


*I'm still tweaking the FBI, I can say it will be a very valuable tool, however I can't say too much more just now*. :zip::wink:

*The standard HAMMER HEAD end is adjustable in weight from 4.5 ounces up to 12 ounces, you can add additional weights till your heart's content*. :wink:


----------



## sawtoothscream

ParadigmArchery said:


> *Maybe you should give the guys in hunter class a break this year and walk on over :walk: to open class.:mg:*
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm still tweaking the FBI, I can say it will be a very valuable tool, however I can't say too much more just now*. :zip::wink:
> 
> *The standard HAMMER HEAD end is adjustable in weight from 4.5 ounces up to 12 ounces, you can add additional weights till your heart's content*. :wink:


sounds asome. glad to hear it can hold alot of weight. should be awsome


----------



## JawsDad

ParadigmArchery said:


> *I'm still tweaking the FBI, I can say it will be a very valuable tool, however I can't say too much more just now*. :zip::wink:


That's just not an acceptable answer.. :nono:

I just broke out my base weights again. Indoor season is here so it's time for the bow to start sporting the dumbells again.. :whoo:


----------



## ParadigmArchery

JawsDad said:


> That's just not an acceptable answer.. :nono:
> 
> I just broke out my base weights again. Indoor season is here so it's time for the bow to start sporting the dumbells again.. :whoo:


* 
One can't be too cautious, there's more copying going on in archery than there is at Kinkos*. :mg:

*More and more folks are coming to understand the principles, function, and benefit of the BASE.*:thumbs_up


----------



## JawsDad

ParadigmArchery said:


> *
> One can't be too cautious, there's more copying going on in archery than there is at Kinkos*. :mg:
> 
> *More and more folks are coming to understand the principles, function, and benefit of the BASE.*:thumbs_up


Copying, in archery? Surely you jest.. 

Just picked up my bow with the full base set on there. I'm going to need a workout or 10 before indoor starts.. :doh:


----------



## Double S

ttt for Paradigm Archery.


----------



## alfabuck

Nice looking stabilizer Joe, you do make some awesome products, im still shooting my CTA on my alphamax and love it. TTT for a great guy who makes an awesome product, i wish you the best of luck with the Hammer man!


----------



## onetohunt

Joe glad to see you back......the HAMMER looks awesome! Can't wait to see one up close!!


----------



## Double S

ttt.


----------



## Double S

ttt.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

alfabuck said:


> Nice looking stabilizer Joe, you do make some awesome products, im still shooting my CTA on my alphamax and love it. TTT for a great guy who makes an awesome product, i wish you the best of luck with the Hammer man!


 Hi John,

*Thanks for the kind words.:cocktail: Great looking buck you posted in the other thread.* :thumbs_up




onetohunt said:


> Joe glad to see you back......the HAMMER looks awesome! Can't wait to see one up close!!


Hey buddy,

Thanks for the kind words :thumbs_up, you can get HAMMERED some time this January. :mg:


----------



## Deepfryer

Hey joe 

Give me a call when you can.

Karl


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Deepfryer said:


> Hey joe
> 
> Give me a call when you can.
> 
> Karl


Hey Karl,

I hope all is going well at Florida's premiere pro shop.:cocktail:

I'll give you a buzz tomorrow evening. :thumbs_up


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## MAG00

These seem real similar to the Vendetta stabs that were just mentioned in this section as well. Do you forsee any issue between the two companies with these similar stabs? If I am misinterpreting the stabs in my comparison, I apologize. Just curious is all.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

MAG00 said:


> These seem real similar to the Vendetta stabs that were just mentioned in this section as well. Do you forsee any issue between the two companies with these similar stabs? If I am misinterpreting the stabs in my comparison, I apologize. Just curious is all.


Hello MAG00,

We introduced the "T" head design last year, the HAMMER is the the next generation of this type of design.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1097549

For the last few years manufactures have been concentrating on disc, hub, and plate like distal end designs, we knew a "T" design would be a better alternative and introduced the T-FORCE last year.

Unfortunately for manufacturers .... but fortunate for consumers, good ideas are quickly mimicked in our industry, we were the only "T" type head available last year, this year there are no less than 3 T types available, its flattering actually. 

Jason is a great guy with what I'm sure is a great product, I wish him all the best. :thumbs_up


----------



## jfuller17

ParadigmArchery said:


> Hello MAG00,
> 
> We introduced the "T" head design last year, the HAMMER is the the next generation of this type of design.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1097549
> 
> For the last few years manufactures have been concentrating on disc, hub, and plate like distal end designs, we knew a "T" design would be a better alternative and introduced the T-FORCE last year.
> 
> Unfortunately for manufacturers .... but fortunate for consumers, good ideas are quickly mimicked in our industry, we were the only "T" type head available last year, this year there are no less than 3 T types available, its flattering actually.
> 
> Jason is a great guy with what I'm sure is a great product, I wish him all the best. :thumbs_up


Wish you the best as well buddy! You are a good guy.


----------



## Double S

Bump for the Professionalism and Respect between Joe and Jason. I too wish everybody the best.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Double S said:


> Bump for the Professionalism and Respect between Joe and Jason. I too wish everybody the best.


:thumbs_up


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Marvin, let me know when you want that CTA. :thumbs_up


----------



## onetohunt

ParadigmArchery said:


> Marvin, let me know when you want that CTA. :thumbs_up


I will be needing it along with the Hammer it looks like!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## ParadigmArchery

onetohunt said:


> I will be needing it along with the Hammer it looks like!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


There's a growing list of those interested in the HAMMER, I'll have a talk with the owner and see if I can get you one of the first few units. :wink: 

It's HAMMER time !!


----------



## onetohunt

ParadigmArchery said:


> There's a growing list of those interested in the HAMMER, I'll have a talk with the owner and see if I can get you one of the first few units. :wink:
> 
> It's HAMMER time !!


Sounds like a winner!!!


----------



## Double S

ttt.


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## Double S

ParadigmArchery said:


> Introducing the* HAMMER* !!
> Unbelievably strong and versatile, stay tuned for more info.


ttt.


----------



## kg4cpj

Well lets see the real thing. Come on all ready, I want to see this thing on a bow please, pretty please!!!


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## Double S

ttt.


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## Double S

Its going to be -12 degree's in my area tonight. I wanna Wish everybody a Happy Thanksgiving. Take it easy out on the roads. We have slide offs and crashes all over the places. You can't beat mother nature at her game. Slow down and enjoy life. Bump for Paradigm Archery.


----------



## onetohunt

hey Joe it looks like i might need to go ahead and get a SOS, I will give you a call.


----------



## onetohunt

Hey Joe I sent you a pm


----------



## ParadigmArchery

kg4cpj said:


> Well lets see the real thing. Come on all ready, I want to see this thing on a bow please, pretty please!!!


*We are currently waiting on product from the machinist.*:cocktail:




onetohunt said:


> Hey Joe I sent you a pm


*
Marvin,

Do you want to go with a full Black-Out SOS?*


----------



## onetohunt

ParadigmArchery said:


> *We are currently waiting on product from the machinist.*:cocktail:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Marvin,
> 
> Do you want to go with a full Black-Out SOS?*


I sent you another pm. May need to call so I can get it ordered.


----------



## Double S

ParadigmArchery said:


> Introducing the* HAMMER* !!
> Unbelievably strong and versatile, stay tuned for more info.


Afternoon Bump.


----------



## onetohunt

ParadigmArchery said:


> *We are currently waiting on product from the machinist.*:cocktail:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Marvin,
> 
> Do you want to go with a full Black-Out SOS?*


Hey Joe, I gave you a call and left you a message. thanks.


----------



## onetohunt

Hey guys just got off the phone with Joe, he is a class act guy selling great products. If you are looking for a string suppressor or a stabilizer that will do more than is expected out of the equipment then give him a call. Great customer service and willing to go the extra mile.


----------



## onetohunt

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## ParadigmArchery

onetohunt said:


> Hey guys just got off the phone with Joe, he is a class act guy selling great products. If you are looking for a string suppressor or a stabilizer that will do more than is expected out of the equipment then give him a call. Great customer service and willing to go the extra mile.


Marvin,

Thanks for the kind words,  It was great chatting with you as well. :thumbs_up

Happy Thanksgiving !!


----------



## Double S

Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## onetohunt

Back to the top


----------



## ParadigmArchery

I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving. 

It's getting closer to HAMMER time !:mg:


----------



## onetohunt

ParadigmArchery said:


> I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving.
> 
> It's getting closer to HAMMER time !:mg:


Bring It On!!!!!!!!


----------



## Double S

Bump it up.


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Marvin, PM sent.


----------



## Double S

ParadigmArchery said:


> Introducing the* HAMMER* !!
> Unbelievably strong and versatile, stay tuned for more info.


Bump Up.


----------



## MOC

Ttt


----------



## onetohunt

Hammer Time!!


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## Double S

ttt.


----------



## SPIKER_67

Glad to see you back. 

Love all your products, they are top shelf.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

MOC said:


> Ttt


*
Thanks brother.* :thumbs_up



spiker_01 said:


> Glad to see you back.
> 
> Love all your products, they are top shelf.


*I greatly appreciate the kind words and welcome back*. :darkbeer:


----------



## xringbob

I hope Santa gets his hands on one of these to put under my tree since I was some what good this year:angel:


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Bob,

Good ?..... surely you jest, have you any idea of the havoc you bestowed upon the hunter class shooters this past year !! :wink:


----------



## xringbob

I owe it all to my S.O.S:tongue:


----------



## onetohunt

back to the top


----------



## Double S

ttt.


----------



## onetohunt

back to the top


----------



## ParadigmArchery

*Things are coming along, what do you think?* :wink:


----------



## xringbob

ParadigmArchery said:


> *Things are coming along, what do you think?* :wink:


does it come in any other colors


----------



## tjandy

Hi Joe, good to have you back.


----------



## onetohunt

ParadigmArchery said:


> *Things are coming along, what do you think?* :wink:


I would say you have hit the nail on the head!!


----------



## Double S

ParadigmArchery said:


> *Things are coming along, what do you think?* :wink:


This would come in handy when i miss the deer. I can run up and boink them on the head!. But where do i screw it in to the bow? :wink:


----------



## ParadigmArchery

xringbob said:


> does it come in any other colors


*I was thinking black and yellow, but Stanley cited trademark infringement, I also thought blue and silver, but Lowes and Kobalt wouldn't hear of it*. :wink: 



tjandy said:


> Hi Joe, good to have you back.


*Thanks , It's great to be back posting again.* :thumbs_up



onetohunt said:


> I would say you have hit the nail on the head!!


:thumb:




Double S said:


> This would come in handy when i miss the deer. I can run up and boink them on the head!. But where do i screw it in to the bow? :wink:


Simon, 

*"when i miss the deer"* ? explain yourself please. :wink:


----------



## Double S

Joe,

I forgot to add that it is a "What if i miss". Not that it happens. LOL

Simon


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

Hammer Time!!


----------



## Double S

Noon bump.


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

bump


----------



## Double S

Night Bump.



ParadigmArchery said:


> Introducing the* HAMMER* !!
> Unbelievably strong and versatile, stay tuned for more info.


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

Hey Joe I got my SOS today, SWEET!!! This is a very nice stabilizer!!


----------



## onetohunt

Hammer Time!!!!!


----------



## ParadigmArchery

onetohunt said:


> Hey Joe I got my SOS today, SWEET!!! This is a very nice stabilizer!!


 *Marvin, Let me know how you make out with the SOS* :thumbs_up


----------



## onetohunt

ParadigmArchery said:


> *Marvin, Let me know how you make out with the SOS* :thumbs_up


I love it. I will get some pics posted before to long. Just finding the time!!


----------



## ParadigmArchery

onetohunt said:


> I love it. I will get some pics posted before to long. Just finding the time!!


 I Look forward to it, I hope you got the QD worked out. :wink:


----------



## onetohunt

ParadigmArchery said:


> I Look forward to it, I hope you got the QD worked out. :wink:


Finally, thanks for the call, that really helped. The more I tinker with the half moons the more I like this stabilizer. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

It's about Hammer Time!!!


----------



## Double S

ParadigmArchery said:


> Introducing the* HAMMER* !!
> Unbelievably strong and versatile, stay tuned for more info.


Bump.


----------



## onetohunt

Hammer Time!


----------



## Double S

Bump up.


----------



## onetohunt

Awesome products from a great company! Joe is a super guy to work with!!


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Thanks Marvin,.......Let me know if you have any additional questions with setting up the SOS.


----------



## onetohunt

ParadigmArchery said:


> Thanks Marvin,.......Let me know if you have any additional questions with setting up the SOS.


Thanks, I've got it driving tacks now so I'm not messing with it!! I'm really impressed with setting those half moons to help balance the bow out. Great Product!


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

Hammer Time!!!!


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## ParadigmArchery

*Getting closer the HAMMER time !*


----------



## jfuller17

Bump for you buddy.


----------



## Double S

Looking good Joe. bump this up.


----------



## jfuller17

Talked with Joe tonight on the phone. He is a great guy!!


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Double S said:


> Looking good Joe. bump this up.





jfuller17 said:


> Talked with Joe tonight on the phone. He is a great guy!!


Thanks guys.


----------



## xringbob

I hope to see the HAMMER on Thursday


----------



## ParadigmArchery

xringbob said:


> I hope to see the HAMMER on Thursday


Heck, I'm still not certain if we're shooting Wednesday or Thursday yet


----------



## xringbob

I was thinking wednesday but i only can make thursday.Im going to put the "HAMMER" down this year.


----------



## Double S

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## bowmanxx

Joe are u going to do anything with a cta for the carbon element. 3.65 inches


----------



## Double S

ttt.


----------



## Double S

Happy New Years Joe, My fellow Staff Shooters and all Paradigm Fans. I hope and pray that this New year is Bountiful and for good health.


----------



## DBLlungIT

I have one of those babies coming and i cant wait. Not for the Carbon Element tho. Trust me, he isnt going to let that go unaddressed.


bowmanxx said:


> Joe are u going to do anything with a cta for the carbon element. 3.65 inches


----------



## onetohunt

jfuller17 said:


> Talked with Joe tonight on the phone. He is a great guy!!


Yes he is!!


----------



## Schmucky

Look's Like it Might Be Hammer Time for alot of Archer's, even Xring !!!!!


----------



## alfabuck

schmucky said:


> look's like it might be hammer time for alot of archer's, even xring !!!!!


wow!!!!


----------



## xringbob

I fear none "THE HAMMERS ON YOU"


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## xringbob

Hammer!!!


----------



## onetohunt

Hammer Time is just around the corner!!


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

Hammer Time!!!!!!


----------



## onetohunt

Hey Joe is it HAMMER TIME yet???????


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## Schmucky

once xring get's "THE Hammer" he will adopt the "Can't TOUCH THIS ", theme. 354 great shooting BOB. Bump for THE HAMMER .......


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Thanks for all the interest in the *HAMMER*, we are just waiting on receiving product back from the dipper,..... It's real close to Hammer time !

Here are a couple pics of the *HAMMER*, we will be offering an all black model, a black and silver, a black and camo, and perhaps an all silver model as in the photos.

The Camo unit will be in Next G1 with perhaps a couple other patterns available, the *ANVIL* weight system will have a combo of black and camo weights. The main beam will also be a combo of black and camo, with the inner *"I"* beam being black and the outer sections camo.


----------



## ParadigmArchery




----------



## Double S

WOW!. It's looking great. It's gonna look great in camo for sure.


----------



## xringbob

The black one must be mine


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Double S said:


> WOW!. It's looking great. It's gonna look great in camo for sure.


*
Thanks Simon.* 



xringbob said:


> The black one must be mine


*
It's got your name on it.* :wink:


*A couple more pics.*


----------



## xringbob

It's got your name on it.[/B] :wink:


SWEET:tongue: Cant wait to put it on


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Pm's sent.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

xringbob said:


> It's got your name on it.[/B] :wink:
> 
> 
> SWEET:tongue: Cant wait to put it on



It's time to get your HAMMER on.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

The *HAMMER's* versatility is second only to the *SOS*. 

The *ANVIL* weight system consists of two aluminum weights (1 ounce each) and two stainless steel weights (3 ounces each). Utilizing the proper combination and location of each type of weight will allow shooters to achieve the desired forward and lateral balance unique to each individual.

Just a few of the *HAMMER HEAD* weight positions might look something like this:

12==34 Position 1 stainless, 2 stainless, 3 aluminum, 4 aluminum
12==34 Position 1 stainless, 2 aluminum, 3 stainless, 4 aluminum
12==34 Position 1 aluminum, 2 stainless, 3 aluminum, 4 stainless
12==34 position stainless, 2 stainless, 3 aluminum, with no weight in position 4.

There are dozens of total weight and weight placement options.

The *HAMMER HEAD* is also removable, this allows individual *ANVIL* weights to be placed on the end of the* HAMMERs* main beam, of course this also means you can mount the *HAMMER HEAD* on the rear of the riser once again allowing the shooter to achieve their desired forward and lateral balance.

The optional swing arm bracket makes the *HAMMER* even more versatile, the swing arm can be mounted on the back of the riser or in front of the main beam, this permits fine tuning lateral balance in micro amounts.


----------



## MTNMAN5C

So when can we order these badboys??


----------



## ParadigmArchery

MTNMAN5C said:


> So when can we order these badboys??


 PM sent.


----------



## ParadigmArchery




----------



## onetohunt

Hey Joe the Hammer looks awesome!! But I really do love my SOS. It is not fair to temp me like this!!:wink:


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Marvin, It does make for a tough choice. :wink:


----------



## ParadigmArchery

*HAMMER head with 2 aluminum weights*










*HAMMER head with 2 aluminum, and 2 stainless ANVIL weights.*


----------



## pahighcountry

the hammer looks great joe , looks like i'll have to buy a new bow to put one on :wink:

by the way never thanked you for the cta it's awesome !

chris


----------



## Double S

It looks like Art. But more interesting looking and more usable. :thumb:


----------



## MICCOX

Say the Hammer looks great what kind of price is on it


----------



## onetohunt

ttt for Hammer Time!!


----------



## ParadigmArchery

pahighcountry said:


> the hammer looks great joe , looks like i'll have to buy a new bow to put one on :wink:
> 
> 
> by the way never thanked you for the cta it's awesome !
> 
> chris


Let me know when you want to get *HAMMERED*. :wink:




Double S said:


> It looks like Art. But more interesting looking and more usable. :thumb:


*Sort of a functional abstract ?* 



MICCOX said:


> Say the Hammer looks great what kind of price is on it


*Pm sent*.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Joe thanks for all the info I will be geting in touch with you


----------



## ParadigmArchery

MICCOX said:


> Say Joe thanks for all the info I will be geting in touch with you


Thank you Mike. :thumbs_up


----------



## MICCOX

Bump for the Hammer


----------



## xringbob

4 days till I unleash THE HAMMER on the IBO NATIONALS


----------



## MICCOX

Say good out at the IBO Nationals


----------



## ParadigmArchery

I'll see you there Thursday night.


----------



## alfabuck

Very impressive looking stabilizers Joe. I hope to see you soon on the course.You shooting Limerick this year?


----------



## xringbob

Ill be there


----------



## xringbob

Ill be there


----------



## MICCOX

It Hammer time


----------



## ParadigmArchery

alfabuck said:


> Very impressive looking stabilizers Joe. I hope to see you soon on the course.You shooting Limerick this year?


John,

Thanks for the kind words. 

I hope to shoot Limerick this year, my partner and I haven't seem to be able to put it together there yet, maybe this is our year. :wink:


----------



## MICCOX

Bump for the Hammer


----------



## xringbob

2 day till the HAMMER lays it down in Harrisburg


----------



## Schmucky

IT's HAMMER TIME for the XRING !!!!!! Good Luck Bob.


----------



## MICCOX

Say good luck XRING go put the Hammer down on the X ring


----------



## ParadigmArchery




----------



## ParadigmArchery

Bob,

Good luck in the burg. :thumbs_up


----------



## Madlaz

Also think colored O rings would look neat on those stabs .


----------



## xringbob

Well the HAMMER did the job today in the BURG. Wont know till tomorrow how I did but as of now I have top score in AHC and I made money finals on sunday. HAMMER DOWN


----------



## Double S

xringbob said:


> Well the HAMMER did the job today in the BURG. Wont know till tomorrow how I did but as of now I have top score in AHC and I made money finals on sunday. HAMMER DOWN


Congrats xringbob.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

xringbob said:


> Well the HAMMER did the job today in the BURG. Wont know till tomorrow how I did but as of now I have top score in AHC and I made money finals on sunday. HAMMER DOWN


Great shooting Bob, You havent even had the HAMMER on your bow for 24 hours yet. :mg:


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Madlaz said:


> Also think colored O rings would look neat on those stabs .


I experimented with colored o-rings with the SOS , Ultimately I went with UFO bands which I think look and hold up much better.

Perhaps we can go with UFO's on the HAMMER as well. :wink:


----------



## xringbob

ParadigmArchery said:


> Great shooting Bob, You havent even had the HAMMER on your bow for 24 hours yet. :mg:


It felt like it was on for years


----------



## alfabuck

xringbob said:


> It felt like it was on for years


Stick to shooting not sales pitches.LOL!!!


----------



## alfabuck

BTW man awesome shooting yesterday. I'll make it up there one of these years.


----------



## xringbob

alfabuck said:


> BTW man awesome shooting yesterday. I'll make it up there one of these years.


Thanks I was HAMMERin them X's


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Bob,
*
Good luck in tomorrows $$$ shoot.....keep the







down ! :darkbeer:*


----------



## xringbob

Thanks Joe going to try to put a win up with the HAMMER


----------



## bonesjohnson

pm sent


----------



## alfabuck

I need a CTA man.But my question is do you make one that fits a Mathews Apex????? Sorry to hack the thread. I sent you a pm Joe.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

John,

The full length units are 12" long, you can cut the rod down to any length you need.


----------



## alfabuck

Sweet, thanks Joe and good luck this year with the new stabilizers.


----------



## xringbob

Well the HAMMER shares 1st place in AHC with 297 11x's. The HAMMER did its job.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

xringbob said:


> Well the HAMMER shares 1st place in AHC with 297 11x's. The HAMMER did its job.


That's is very impressive Bob :thumbs_up , great shooting...AHC is a very tough class, and the Burg is a very difficult shoot.

Hopefully the HAMMER aided a bit in your :first: place finish.


----------



## xringbob

The HAMMER took 1st in the money to shot a 311 15x's. HAMMER DOWN


----------



## alfabuck

Nice shooting Bob. Pm sent Joe.


----------



## 1hotdoe

xringbob said:


> The HAMMER took 1st in the money to shot a 311 15x's. HAMMER DOWN


Great shooting Bob! You never seem like your under pressure. You always remain cool, calm, & collected! 

Hey Joe-
Very nice product you came out!


----------



## xringbob

1hotdoe said:


> Great shooting Bob! You never seem like your under pressure. You always remain cool, calm, & collected!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Steph


----------



## ParadigmArchery

xringbob said:


> The HAMMER took 1st in the money to shot a 311 15x's. HAMMER DOWN


*Congrats Bob, great shooting buddy. * :thumbs_up



alfabuck said:


> Nice shooting Bob. Pm sent Joe.


*
John, I'll sent an email today for the CTA. :darkbeer:* 



1hotdoe said:


> Great shooting Bob! You never seem like your under pressure. You always remain cool, calm, & collected!
> 
> Hey Joe-
> Very nice product you came out!


*Thanks, I appreciate the kind words.*


----------



## archerynutNB

Just found these threads on your new "Hammer" Stab. I think that I have found the "ideal" stabilizer for my Zeus!! I "LOVE" this design!! Expect a PM shortly!


----------



## archerynutNB

PM sent!


----------



## onetohunt

ParadigmArchery said:


> John,
> 
> The full length units are 12" long, you can cut the rod down to any length you need.


Man I love that carbon fiber look!! Great products!!!!


----------



## xringbob

A lil afternoon bump for the stabilizer that helped me win 2 tournaments this weekend


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Bob,

Are there any photos or videos of last weeks shoot ?


----------



## MICCOX

Hammer it up


----------



## Schmucky

Congrat's Bob, can I borrow $20. Gonna have to buck up to keep up with the Xring. Joe ,Be intouch soon. Bob you keep shooting this good Joe may have to come out with an exclusive Xring model.


----------



## alfabuck

Schmucky said:


> Congrat's Bob, can I borrow $20. Gonna have to buck up to keep up with the Xring. Joe ,Be intouch soon. Bob you keep shooting this good Joe may have to come out with an exclusive Xring model.


Haha!!!!You got to make the end an X instead of a T for the Xring model. Xring did you talk to Harvest Time yet man?


----------



## xringbob

alfabuck said:


> Haha!!!!You got to make the end an X instead of a T for the Xring model. Xring did you talk to Harvest Time yet man?


Na im going to stick with my goldtips gotta stay with what works


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Bob,

Let me throw down the gauntlet :mg:......if you win the IBO worlds we will offer a limited edition "XRB" HAMMER. :wink:


----------



## Schmucky

"XRB" Hammer, WOW !!!!!!! Bob could I possible get one Autographed, I know how much you like signing your name.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Schmucky said:


> "XRB" Hammer, WOW !!!!!!! Bob could I possible get one Autographed, I know how much you like signing your name.


Schmucky, I got your pic today.... thanks buddy, awesome deer....I greatly appreciate your thoughts. :smile:


----------



## ParadigmArchery

I also wanted to mention the *HAMMER* will be sold with its own carrying and storage case. :smile:


----------



## Schmucky

Nail it with THE HAMMER.


----------



## alfabuck

Hey Joe , I got my CTA today and couldn't be happier. It's flawless as usual and look great on my Apex. I had to do a minor modification for it to work on the bow and I figured I would give you a heads up in case someone orders one for an Apex in the future. Because of the deflect riser , the bracket was contacting the riser. All you have to do is add a washer between the bracket and the insert on the bow and it makes it perfect. I wouldn't pay for any other kind of suppressor except yours with all the success I've had with it and the difference it makes compared to all others. The thing really does PARA-lyze your bow. Thanks again Joe and I included pics to show you what I mean.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Thanks for the kind words John, it looks great on your Apex. :thumbs_up

It's great you were able to rotate the bracket upward toward the center of the bow, there are a couple other bows out there as well that will allow the unit to be positioned upward with just a minor spacer.

Did you have any problem cutting the rod to the proper length?


----------



## alfabuck

No not at all. Everything worked out nice. I measured it all up marked it and used a thin disc on a grinder to cut it and sanded it smooth afterwards. It looks awesome. Cant wait to get this bow pimped out now.I was gonna dip it but i might be sending it out to ceramic coat it, we will see.Ill post pics when its done. Thanks again Joe and see you soon man.


----------



## Madlaz

Joe got question about CTA rod is it aluminum or steel thanks.


----------



## archerynutNB

ParadigmArchery said:


> I also wanted to mention the *HAMMER* will be sold with its own carrying and storage case. :smile:


Now I "like" that! "Awesome"! Don't see that happen very often.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Madlaz said:


> Joe got question about CTA rod is it aluminum or steel thanks.


The rod is 3/8" 6061-T6 aluminum, very easy to cut. Another benefit of starting with a full length rod is in most cases after cutting the rod to length you can use the remaining rod section as an additional mount for another bow.




archerynutNB said:


> Now I "like" that! "Awesome"! Don't see that happen very often.


Thank you, It costs a bit more...however we felt the HAMMER and our customers deserve it. :th


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Madlaz said:


> Joe got question about CTA rod is it aluminum or steel thanks.


*
The rod is 3/8" 6061-T6 aluminum, very easy to cut. Another benefit of starting with a full length rod is in most cases after cutting the rod to length you can use the remaining rod section as an additional mount for another bow.*



archerynutNB said:


> Now I "like" that! "Awesome"! Don't see that happen very often.


*Thank you, It costs a bit more...however we felt the HAMMER and our customers deserve the very best. :thumbs_up*


----------



## archerynutNB

*Thank you, It costs a bit more...however we felt the HAMMER and our customers deserve the very best. :thumbs_up*

Thats cool! A quality product deserves the best. And your stabs look "Awesome"! I think I have pretty much decided on what I want. Just let me know when you are going to machine up a new batch. :canada:


----------



## onetohunt

Back to the top where you belong!!!!!!


----------



## MOC

Joe's stuff plain works and is machined perfect.


----------



## onetohunt

MOC said:


> Joe's stuff plain works and is machined perfect.
> 
> View attachment 1015658


Yes it does. Great products and a great guy to do business with.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Thanks guys.


----------



## tenpin

To the owner of paradigm, last year I was going to buy a paradigm in skull camo for my set up and my local shop said you were having some familiy matters, so I didn't order then but now you have something new out. I will be building a new PSE EVO in June for this hunting season looks like I am going to order the hammer for this new set up. I shot with the paradigm and haven't found a better stab, close but not equal in my mind for my style of shooting. I waited and now you have 2 great products I like. Prayers were with you and hopefully this year I have both stabs on my bows.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

tenpin said:


> To the owner of paradigm, last year I was going to buy a paradigm in skull camo for my set up and my local shop said you were having some familiy matters, so I didn't order then but now you have something new out. I will be building a new PSE EVO in June for this hunting season looks like I am going to order the hammer for this new set up. I shot with the paradigm and haven't found a better stab, close but not equal in my mind for my style of shooting. I waited and now you have 2 great products I like. Prayers were with you and hopefully this year I have both stabs on my bows.


I appreciate the kind words an thoughts.  

Looking at your location you must purchase your Paradigm products from Whites Tackle,
Whites is one of, if not the premiere archery dealer in all of Florida, Karl is a great guy and class act, he and Whites have treated me with the utmost respect and patience through trying times, they will always be tops in my book and # 1 in receiving any new product we develop..:thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## xringbob

ttt for a winning stabilizer


----------



## ParadigmArchery

xringbob said:


> ttt for a winning stabilizer


Lets hope it doesn't win on Thursday. :wink:


----------



## archerynutNB

ParadigmArchery said:


> Lets hope it doesn't win on Thursday. :wink:


Joe, replied to your PM ... archerynutNB


----------



## MICCOX

Back up for the Hammer


----------



## onetohunt

Great products here!!


----------



## archerynutNB

Morning Bump for "Joe", "ParadigmArchery"...and "The Hammer"! :ranger:

Payment should be reaching you any day now Joe! ...... archerynutNB :wave:


----------



## archerynutNB

"Good Morning" Everyone!! :wave: ....Another "work" day. :Cry:


----------



## archerynutNB

Morning Joe, you have a PM.


----------



## Schmucky

Congrats to XRING BOB who is tearing up the SE indoor 3D circuit. Joe if Bob keeps shooting this good, they might "OUTLAW" the new HAMMER !!! Keep Hitting the mark XRing..........


----------



## Double S

Time for a Picture Bump. Pics of my New Paradigm Archery S.O.S


----------



## sawtoothscream

got to love the paradigm products.


----------



## Keesey

That Hammer stab looks pretty slick. I would love to get my hands on one to try out sometime


----------



## MICCOX

Keesey said:


> That Hammer stab looks pretty slick. I would love to get my hands on one to try out sometime


I will x2 on that the Hammer looks great


----------



## Madlaz

x3 waiting on one to try let you guys know when i get it supposed to be here this week but his father had heart by pass surgery and i pray that he as doing well


----------



## Double S

Madlaz said:


> x3 waiting on one to try let you guys know when i get it supposed to be here this week but his father had heart by pass surgery and i pray that he as doing well


prayers said.


----------



## archerynutNB

Prayers for your Dad as well Joe. I Didn't know about this. :sad:


----------



## Schmucky

Hammerin to the top.


----------



## xringbob

Lil bump for a proven winning stabilizer. Hey Schmucky you making Camp Mac this year buddy


----------



## Schmucky

Only if your given free lesson's, your on FIRE buddy, what day are you going, i'll see if I can get off of work.


----------



## xringbob

Schmucky said:


> Only if your given free lesson's, your on FIRE buddy, what day are you going, i'll see if I can get off of work.


Lesson's are always free for you now to shoot with me thats another story lol. Chris and I will be there both days


----------



## Madlaz

Xring bob will you post up your bow picture with the hammer set up thanks


----------



## xringbob

I also shoot the S.O.S and had a good '10 season will it. Joe is a great guy to deal with


----------



## Schmucky

Xring, that picture looks like you just knocked off a 7Eleven, jk. Congrats let you know about Mac........


----------



## Madlaz

Looks great will be putting one on my bow soon but got to figure out wich bow it will work the best on eather a target bow or a hunting bow will just have to play got lots of time since retirement.


----------



## xringbob

Lil bump "HAMMER DOWN"


----------



## onetohunt

Great company with great products and Joe is a great guy to deal with!!!


----------



## Madlaz

Wow got a Hammer this thing is not a stabilizer but a work of Art the machining is unbelievable cant wait to try it I just got to figure out how to post a picture not very computer savy if it works as good as it looks it will be a double WoW thanks John you are a Genious with machining and design now going to test it so many options let you guys know after I play with this for a fer days just get one for looks alone lol


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Madlaz said:


> Wow got a Hammer this thing is not a stabilizer but a work of Art the machining is unbelievable cant wait to try it I just got to figure out how to post a picture not very computer savy if it works as good as it looks it will be a double WoW thanks John you are a Genious with machining and design now going to test it so many options let you guys know after I play with this for a fer days just get one for looks alone lol


Laz,

Thanks for the kind words,  The HAMMER is the real deal, everyone who has the opportunity to use one has been astonished by its performance. 

Please let me know if you have any set-up questions.


----------



## xringbob

Is it wrong that im sitting here at thr bar having a few and all im thinking about is shooting my bow with this HAMMER shot my highest scores today in the SE pa 3D shootout. Lil bump


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## ParadigmArchery

xringbob said:


> Is it wrong that im sitting here at thr bar having a few and all im thinking about is shooting my bow with this HAMMER shot my highest scores today in the SE pa 3D shootout. Lil bump


That's dedication my friend. :wink:


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Anyone who has questions regarding the procedure to properly orient the HAMMER main rod please feel free to contact me.

I'm happy to report the first lot of HAMMERS sold even quicker than expected, we hope to get the next lot completed and ready to go by the end of April, many of which are already spoken for.

Thanks again go to everyone for the kind words and support. :thumbs_up

We also have two new products almost complete, like all of our products it's safe to say they have never been seen in the archery world.:wink:


----------



## archerynutNB

Joe: You have a PM


----------



## ParadigmArchery

archerynutNB said:


> Joe: You have a PM


Karl,

Great chatting with you.


----------



## Madlaz

Hey Joe sure am curious about the new products you know couriosity killed a cat but i dont need to be killed old enough not to be killed Lol


----------



## archerynutNB

"Thanks" Joe! I really enjoyed it as well. Looking forward to showing off that "Hammer" on the Zeus! :thumbs_up


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Madlaz said:


> Hey Joe sure am curious about the new products you know couriosity killed a cat but i dont need to be killed old enough not to be killed Lol



I can't say too much about them just yet, however I suspect you'll be quite busy the next few months playing with your HAMMER and SOS anyway. :wink:




archerynutNB said:


> "Thanks" Joe! I really enjoyed it as well. Looking forward to showing off that "Hammer" on the Zeus! :thumbs_up


Karl,

You're packaged and ready to go !!


----------



## archerynutNB

Karl,

You're packaged and ready to go !! 


"Thats super" thanks, Joe! :banana:


----------



## Madlaz

Karl let me know when you get it so we can BS you are going to tally like it well of to shoot in my leage today and going to put the hammer down in the birds and o hope to won some money lol.Laz


----------



## onetohunt

back to the top


----------



## Madlaz

To the top for Hammer the best stab ever made and iam not kidding .


----------



## archerynutNB

Madlaz said:


> To the top for Hammer the best stab ever made and iam not kidding .


He really means it....hes' not kidding!


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Laz, 

Thanks for the kind words, I'm glad you feel it lives up to everything I promised it would be.


----------



## Madlaz

What makes the Hammer so great irs made of aluminum and not carbon makes it super stiff and you dont have to go out and buy a new super carbon rod every year.Seems like every year there is a new super dooper carbon being developed making your stab obsolete.But guys the hammer is an outstanding stab that really works better rhan advertised especialy a new way to shoot it.Iam also trying the SOS and it is also a dream to use.


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## Schmucky

Morning Bump


----------



## archerynutNB

Should have my new "Hammer" in my hands by tommorrow afternoon. Broker just missed it by only about an hour Friday am. So they will have it for sure on Mondays 8:00 am pick-up. Can't wait to see it!! This stab is gonna look some sharp on the Zeus!! :set1_applaud:


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Karl, 

Let me know if you have any set-up questions with your *HAMMER*. 

The *ANVIL* weight system and swing arm offer an almost unlimited amount of adjustability and weight placement options.

I was out in yard today playing with the original *HAMMER* prototype, this thing amazes me every time I shoot it.  :thumbs_up

It appears our innovation in *LHD* (Lateral Head Technology) has amazed the competition as well, perhaps our new slogan should be "often imitated, never equaled" :wink:

*HAMMER TIME !* :darkbeer:


----------



## archerynutNB

Karl, 

Let me know if you have any set-up questions with your *HAMMER*. 

The *ANVIL* weight system and swing arm offer an almost unlimited amount of adjustability and weight placement options.

I was out in yard today playing with the original *HAMMER* prototype, this thing amazes me every time I shoot it.  :thumbs_up

It appears our innovation in *LHD* (Lateral Head Technology) has amazed the competition as well, perhaps our new slogan should be "often imitated, never equaled" :wink:

*HAMMER TIME !* :darkbeer:


"I sure will" Joe! "Sounds good"! :thumbs_up I will be posting lots of photo's of the Zeus/Hammer combo as well, both here, and in other threads . But still waiting on one more addition to the set-up before I do. Then it's off to the "Best Looking Bow on AT" thread. :first:


----------



## xringbob

It appears our innovation in LHD (Lateral Head Technology) has amazed the competition as well, perhaps our new slogan should be "often imitated, never equaled
I second that Joe and the HAMMER has been in the winner's circle a few times this shooting season


----------



## Madlaz

If people on knew how good LHD system works they would be selling theyre stabs left and right to get the hammer.I have never been this excited over the adjustability of a stabililizer that does better than advertised cant put my bow down.THIS THING REALLY WORKS as the words of Mr.MC Hammer Its Hammer Time for those that remember him.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Madlaz said:


> If people on knew how good LHD system works they would be selling theyre stabs left and right to get the hammer.I have never been this excited over the adjustability of a stabililizer that does better than advertised cant put my bow down.THIS THING REALLY WORKS as the words of Mr.MC Hammer Its Hammer Time for those that remember him.


Thanks Laz. :thumbs_up


----------



## ParadigmArchery

*Pm's sent, thank you. *


----------



## xringbob

ParadigmArchery said:


> *Pm's sent, thank you. *


 might have to get in line for a silver one now:tongue:


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Bob,

You can combine a silver beam with your black beam and shoot open class at around 20".

This combination along with the *HAMMER* head, *ANVIL* weights, and *SWING* arm will be marketed as the *"SLEDGE HAMMER*"


----------



## Madlaz

Man oh man this SOS is a ball to play with so many ways to adjust tinkerers dream bow shoots great and steady holds right on target.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Laz,

The versatility and overall performance of the HAMMER and SOS are simply unmatched in the industry.


----------



## Madlaz

You can say that again.


----------



## Double S

Picture Bump. Showing some love for the S.O.S.


----------



## MICCOX

Hammer going back to the top


----------



## bowhunter1527

I am wondering where i can get some more info on these stabs i went to the website and they are not even on there. I am interested in purchasing one if i could get some more info. I did email the cs on the site about a week ago with no reply. Any info would be great thx.


----------



## Double S

bowhunter1527 said:


> I am wondering where i can get some more info on these stabs i went to the website and they are not even on there. I am interested in purchasing one if i could get some more info. I did email the cs on the site about a week ago with no reply. Any info would be great thx.


Take a look at post number 291...Paradigm Archery. Joe is the head honcho. Send him a PM and he'll contact you.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

bowhunter1527 said:


> I am wondering where i can get some more info on these stabs i went to the website and they are not even on there. I am interested in purchasing one if i could get some more info. I did email the cs on the site about a week ago with no reply. Any info would be great thx.


PM sent. 

We sold out of our first lot of HAMMERS very quickly, I didn't want to update the site until we get new product ready to go for customers.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## MICCOX

Say Joe when will the next Hammers be ready to ship out


----------



## MICCOX

It Hammer time


----------



## Madlaz

Joe if you designed the Qd Ofset on the Sos its an engineering master piece didnt realize this till a played with it you can offset this and the whole stab in any ditection to get any feel you want its unreal love it.You where correct when you said that I will have all summer to play and shoot with it.Guys you just got to try the SOS and THE Hammer best kept secrets in archery once you try them you woll not want to put you bow down no Bull.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

MICCOX said:


> Say Joe when will the next Hammers be ready to ship out


*Mike.... I'm shooting for some time in the middle of next month*. :darkbeer:




Madlaz said:


> Joe if you designed the Qd Ofset on the Sos its an engineering master piece didnt realize this till a played with it you can offset this and the whole stab in any ditection to get any feel you want its unreal love it.You where correct when you said that I will have all summer to play and shoot with it.Guys you just got to try the SOS and THE Hammer best kept secrets in archery once you try them you woll not want to put you bow down no Bull.


*Laz... Thanks for the kind words, I designed the SOS to be to be the most adjustable stabilizer on the market, no other stabilizer comes close to matching its overall performance and versatility.

I wouldn't quite call the SOS, HAMMER, CTA, or BASE weights a secret, they are very well known by shooters who expect more*.


----------



## MICCOX

Thanks Joe that will give me a little more time to save the money


----------



## sawtoothscream

nice to see that your sales are going well. cant wait to see those 2 new products coming out.


----------



## ArcherNG

Pm sent. Saw the HAMMER on xringbob's bow today. Really liked the looks and concept......Norman


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Great chatting with you Norman. :thumbs_up


----------



## ArcherNG

ParadigmArchery said:


> Great chatting with you Norman. :thumbs_up


Nice talking with you too. Can't wait to get it and then it'll be HAMMER TIME.....Norman


----------



## MICCOX

Bump for the Hammer


----------



## ParadigmArchery

MICCOX said:


> Bump for the Hammer


Great chatting with you today :thumbs_up....I'll keep a HAMMER with your name on it, they should be in by the middle of next month.


----------



## MICCOX

Yes it was nice talking to you to and I will be calling you soon.

THANKS Mike


----------



## MICCOX

It is Hammer time


----------



## mtn3531

Joe, we still need to discuss getting these into my shop!!


----------



## ParadigmArchery

mtn3531 said:


> Joe, we still need to discuss getting these into my shop!!


I'll try to contact you tomorrow. :thumbs_up


----------



## ParadigmArchery

sawtoothscream said:


> nice to see that your sales are going well. cant wait to see those 2 new products coming out.


One of the new products may lie within the photo. :secret: any idea what it might be?


----------



## xringbob

I see it


----------



## Madlaz

quick disconect for hammer


----------



## Madlaz

curved string stopper


----------



## xringbob

Ttt


----------



## ParadigmArchery

xringbob said:


> I see it


I should hope you knew where to look. :wink:



Madlaz said:


> quick disconect for hammer


Good eyes Laz, it is a QD....the question is how is it different than all other QD's on the market?


----------



## Madlaz

I just hope it works the same as the SOS one with the side to side in any direction if it does need one for my Hammer .Having a ball with both the Hammer and SOS both are amazing just to try all the different set ups available I also would like to see the shootout against Vendeta vs Paradigm would be interesting carbon vs aluminum .


----------



## MICCOX

Bump for the Hammer


----------



## MICCOX

Say happy Easter Joe and to all the Hammer family


----------



## ParadigmArchery

MICCOX said:


> Say happy Easter Joe and to all the Hammer family


Thanks Mike..... Happy Easter to you as well, and everyone else on AT today.


----------



## Madlaz

Happy Easter to all and may God Bless


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Thanks Mike.


----------



## MICCOX

Hammer back to the top


----------



## ArcherNG

TTT....I've been on vacation for a week and get home on Thursday. Hoping to find a package waiting on me when I get home, HAMMER TIME.


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## MICCOX

Hammer it to the top


----------



## MICCOX

Ttt


----------



## ArcherNG

TTT...and pm sent.....Norman


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## MICCOX

It sure is quite over here where is avery one at


----------



## MICCOX

Hmmer time


----------



## Madlaz

Its Sos and Hammer Time


----------



## MICCOX

It is Hammer time


----------



## xringbob

Hammer


----------



## Double S

It's getting quiet around here. How about a Picture Bump for Paradigm Archery?


----------



## MICCOX

Double S said:


> It's getting quiet around here. How about a Picture Bump for Paradigm Archery?


Say you are right it has been quite around here but that is a great pic


----------



## MICCOX

Hammer time


----------



## Madlaz

Has any one of you guys tried to e mail Joe I have tried several times and no reply wonder if he is out of town .


----------



## xringbob

ttt


----------



## jfuller17

As many bumps as there are in here I thought I was in the wrong stabilizer thread! LOL


----------



## ParadigmArchery

jfuller17 said:


> As many bumps as there are in here I thought I was in the wrong stabilizer thread! LOL


*Thanks for the bump Jason, you're alright kid.* :wink:



Also, I wanted to let everyone know I've been out for a bit and will have all pending orders out by mid week.

Thanks again,

Joe


----------



## MICCOX

It is good to see you back Joe


----------



## panther08

Joe hope to hear from u soon. Bump for I stab I can't wait to try!! And Xringbob I hope you can make it to the triple crown and. I just wish I didn't have a broken foot or u know I would have been there this year bro


----------



## MICCOX

Bump for the Hammer


----------



## MICCOX

It is Hammer time and it shur is quite over here where is avery one


----------



## Madlaz

Just love playing with my Hammer and SOS just so many ways to adjust these stabs cant figure out wich one i like the best they both work great the Hammer with the swing mount is amazing Hammer Time just a swinging.


----------



## MICCOX

Hammer time to the top


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning guys has any one herd from Joe


----------



## ArcherNG

Got my HAMMER in the mail yesterday and it looks badass on my Z7 Extreme Tactical......Norman


----------



## Madlaz

Norman just wait till you try the hammer with the swing mount you can offset it any way you want to get balance perfect just amazing.


----------



## Madlaz

Got some extra parts in for my SOS now iam going to build "THORS ULTIMATE HAMMER" will let you guys know about it later.


----------



## MICCOX

ArcherNG said:


> Got my HAMMER in the mail yesterday and it looks badass on my Z7 Extreme Tactical......Norman


Man that thang looks bad @$$


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Looks great Norman, :thumbs_up let me know how the HAMMER works for you.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Joe have you called Billy Martin back I know he had called you about getting a Hammer


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## MICCOX

Hammer time bump


----------



## MICCOX

Good evening from Colorado hope you all have agreat week


----------



## Madlaz

Iam beginning to hear Thors thunder stay tuned its Hammer time rhere is actualy sunshine in SE Michigan today this morning hard to believe


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning guys it is Hammer time


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Madlaz, I cant wait to see THOR. 

MICCOX, I had a chance to speak to Billy, great guy. :thumbs_up


----------



## Madlaz

Joe its a thunder clap away need little more testing cant get the front to rear adjusted might have to try a rear bar with it this is more target orianted than for hunting kind of hard to use a v bar because of the sos diameter to fit in the grove but I will figure something out sooner or later.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Madlaz said:


> Joe its a thunder clap away need little more testing cant get the front to rear adjusted might have to try a rear bar with it this is more target orianted than for hunting kind of hard to use a v bar because of the sos diameter to fit in the grove but I will figure something out sooner or later.


Laz, Have you taken the SOS out to 24" yet?


----------



## Madlaz

Joe yes i have that was the reason I had balance problems need some wt in rear to offset the front wt to make it feel nuetral at full draw maybe that is just me . I will keep playing till I get it right thats the reason to try a rear bar might try using the hammer rod for the rear to offset the front sos i just like to tinker cant leave well enough alone


----------



## Double S

I was playing around with my new Canon HD Camcorder. I made a quick simple Video. But you can see the S.O.S on my Nemesis. I have it down to 4 inches.


----------



## MICCOX

Man DS that holds like a rock cant wait to get the Hammer


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Very nice video Simon :thumbs_up. Your Nemesis sounds identical to mine.


----------



## MICCOX

Morning bump for the Hammer


----------



## Double S

ParadigmArchery said:


> Very nice video Simon :thumbs_up. Your Nemesis sounds identical to mine.


 Thanks Joe. I still need to learn how people copy web pages and how to add Music to a video. The Camcorder is great. I hope to get a close up video of my Stabilizer at various 
lengths on Youtube.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Thanks for the review Norman. 

Paradigm Archery's HAMMER Stabilizer 

I've had Paradigm Archery's HAMMER stabilizer on my Z7 Extreme for a couple weeks now and all I can say is wow. I had been shooting a B-Stinger for Hunter Class and liked it a lot. But in my opinion the HAMMER is heads and shoulders better. With the adjustablilty of the weights on the front, it balances the bow out completely. My groups have been reduced dramatically. All that functionality/adjustability and it looks awesome on the bow. So if your looking for a stabilizer for your hunting bow or Hunter Class 3D rig, do your self a favor and check out Paradigm Archery, you wont regret it.....Norman


----------



## MICCOX

Bump for the Hammer


----------



## Madlaz

"THORS HAMMER" has struck are you SOS owners ready for the answer but still under the testing stage but all I can say is wow .You guys that have my email address the comcast one will not work any more Iam getting a new one just contact me by AT pm


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning Hammer guys hope you all have agreat weekend


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## MICCOX

It is Hammer time where is avery one


----------



## xringbob

The HAMMER will be at the NY IBO state shoot on saturday "come get some"


----------



## alfabuck

Your gonna have your hands full up there. AHC is gonna be a stacked class, good luck man.


----------



## Madlaz

Hey Mike iam still hammering away with the sos and the hammer love driving nails into the x sometimes good and bad not a pro but average joe archer but having a ball all i know is both work great


----------



## xringbob

I think they are going to have their hands full with me


----------



## MICCOX

Say Xring good luck


----------



## MICCOX

Say it is time to put the Hammer back on top


----------



## Madlaz

Lets put the Hammer to the top


----------



## xringbob

Ttt


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## MICCOX

Say where has Joe been he was going to call me when the next shipment was ready


----------



## MICCOX

Well it looks like I will buy a Doinker Dish


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Mike,

I had a minor production delay and will not have HAMMERs in hand until the end of the month, I hope to start shipping them out by July 4th along with our new MAG/QD.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## MICCOX

Say Joe clean out your PM box


----------



## Double S

Good evening Paradigm Archery.


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Hi Marvin, LTNS....I hope all is going well.


----------



## Madlaz

Its hammer time TTT


----------



## onetohunt

ParadigmArchery said:


> Hi Marvin, LTNS....I hope all is going well.


I know it has been way to long! Been a rough year so far this year!! I had a messed up shoulder and I have been working a ton! Well, I'm back to shooting and hoping work is going to slow down a little. Got my new Athens bow, the Affilixtion and I have it shooting now. I really like that SOS on it. That is the best stabilizer I have ever shot. I hope business is going well for you Joe!! Let me know if there is anything I can do for ya!! Hey guys, if you haven't read it yet, this guy is a great person to deal with and puts out nothing but quality!!!!!!


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## xringbob

lil bump for a stabilizer that doesn't have to wish to be at the top.


----------



## alfabuck

xringbob said:


> lil bump for a stabilizer that doesn't have to wish to be at the top.


WOW!!!Those are some harsh words son! I'll hook my man Joe up with a little bump.


----------



## xringbob

alfabuck said:


> WOW!!!Those are some harsh words son! I'll hook my man Joe up with a little bump.[/QUOTE
> 
> Nothing harsh about it the HAMMER doesn't have to wish to be at the top so far it finished there every shoot its been to so far this year. Sorry its just better


----------



## panther08

Play nice boys lol


----------



## asa1485

panther08 said:


> Play nice boys lol


Again


----------



## alfabuck

I got nothing but love for all my fellow archers and i also think Paradigm makes one heck of a stabilizer.


----------



## alfabuck

You heading out to Nelsonville Bob? If so and you need to practice we got a nice little course set up over here. I told C sabo last weekend if he wants to come shoot here call me up and swing over anytime man. Plus i always have the bag to hit out here.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

I hope everyone has a great holiday weekend. :usa2:


----------



## ParadigmArchery

New HAMMERS should be in stock very soon.


----------



## xringbob

Lil bump


----------



## Madlaz

Love playing with the SOS most addictive stab to test also the hammer both great stabs


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Nothing else on the market can match the versatility and performance of the HAMMER and SOS. :thumbs_up


----------



## mtn3531

Hey Joe, shoot me a PM with details on how to get your products in my shop. I have a guy right now who needs a hammer!


----------



## ParadigmArchery

mtn3531 said:


> Hey Joe, shoot me a PM with details on how to get your products in my shop. I have a guy right now who needs a hammer!


Pm sent.


----------



## Madlaz

Well Joe after exrensive testing i found the secret of the Hammer design great feat of engineering after testing of your competitors similar design. extensive not exrensive testing getting senile lol


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Laz,

The design of the HAMMER is top secret, exposing any confidential proprietary information will result in immediate legal action.:wink:

Seriously though, without mentioning any particular brand...... what were your findings?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Madlaz

Joe I will send the info to your personal a mail if you want it public you can quote me .


----------



## xringbob

The HAMMER ripped it up at the Big Foot open yesterday. Shot the highest 3d score with my bowhunter setup only shot 1 8 and 19x's on a 30 target course.


----------



## Madlaz

Bob how did you do at Nelsonville


----------



## xringbob

Didnt get to go out to Nelsonville


----------



## jfuller17

xringbob said:


> Didnt get to go out to Nelsonville


Imagine that you world champ. Can't believe you wouldn't show all those losers in the REAL shoot over weekend.


----------



## xringbob

jfuller17 said:


> Imagine that you world champ. Can't believe you wouldn't show all those losers in the REAL shoot over weekend.


What do you consider a REAL shoot.


----------



## Madlaz

HEY Bob any way yiu could post your Hammer set up with pictures thanks Laz


----------



## The Answer

xringbob said:


> What do you consider a REAL shoot.


Vegas
or
If you are only into 3D-ASA 

Anything that does not allow the buddy system and shooting against people of your own level.


----------



## xringbob

Madlaz said:


> HEY Bob any way yiu could post your Hammer set up with pictures thanks Laz


I have some pics of my setup on this thread on page 8 or 9


----------



## xringbob

The Answer said:


> Vegas
> or
> If you are only into 3D-ASA
> 
> Anything that does not allow the buddy system and shooting against people of your own level.


And here I thought laying it down in my backyard counted


----------



## asa1485

LOL.............If it did, I will tell you now you can't beat me.


----------



## onetohunt

ParadigmArchery said:


> Nothing else on the market can match the versatility and performance of the HAMMER and SOS. :thumbs_up


Amen to that!!!!!


----------



## ParadigmArchery

xringbob said:


> The HAMMER ripped it up at the Big Foot open yesterday. Shot the highest 3d score with my bowhunter setup only shot 1 8 and 19x's on a 30 target course.


Good shooting Bob. :thumbs_up


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

Great products here fellas!!!


----------



## onetohunt

back up!!


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

Hello all!!!!


----------



## onetohunt

Back up to the top for a great product!!!1


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Marvin,

You seem to be keeping busy in here. :wink:


----------



## onetohunt

Just trying to keep the best products at the top of the page!!!!:wink:


----------



## onetohunt

Back to the top for some great products!!


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## Madlaz

ttt for SOS


----------



## onetohunt

Back to the top!!!


----------



## xringbob

Had a great year with the HAMMER this year I wont be going to ibo worlds so my tourney year is over. May be ill put down that buck of a life time with it this season. But watch out for next year as I plan on ripping it up and laying it down with Paradigm products.


----------



## onetohunt

xringbob said:


> Had a great year with the HAMMER this year I wont be going to ibo worlds so my tourney year is over. May be ill put down that buck of a life time with it this season. But watch out for next year as I plan on ripping it up and laying it down with Paradigm products.


congrats on the great year xring!!


----------



## archerynutNB

Well…I finally got my 2010 Maitland Zeus all done



















You can check out my main “Show Off” thread here

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1540073


----------



## archerynutNB




----------



## onetohunt

Looks very Sweet!!!!!!!!


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Your rig looks awesome, :thumbs_up thanks for the pics.


----------



## archerynutNB

ParadigmArchery said:


> Your rig looks awesome, :thumbs_up thanks for the pics.


Thanks! And your welcome Joe! I have been so careful with this bow getting it together.. and waiting to take pics, that I haven't even shot it with the hammer yet!! Can you believe it? Now..I can relax and do some shooting!


----------



## onetohunt

Ttt


----------



## Madlaz

bow looks great for a chicken farmer now go out and shoot it watch out for the chicken hawk lmao just kidding i think did that make sense


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

Using my SOS to hunt with this year!!


----------



## Madlaz

I think i will to was going to use it for indoor but cant get answer for the stuff i needed from Joe and use my grudge set up indoor.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Sorry Laz, what did you need?


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## Madlaz

Joe check your petsonal e mail sent july 20 kind of late now got something else that works great on my inside bow


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Laz,


I looked and found it sent on the 19th, I apologize I just plain missed it, please let me know if you need anything else.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Madlaz

thats what i needed never got a price low on money now but send me the price


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## ParadigmArchery

I just wanted to let everyone know we are almost caught up with all the back orders for the HAMMER. The website has been updated, new orders can order directly from there. 

As always if anyone has additional questions please feel free to contact me through Pm, Email, or Phone.

(610 285-1535

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## onetohunt

Sounds great Joe, thanks.


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## Madlaz

Joe finally got the balance that i wanted with the sos for hunting by using the the anvil off the hammer lenght wise facing to the rear with the hammer wts on a v block using all paradigm products still testing different wt combinations to get the perfect combination also going to try it with the offset bar to the rear to see what works best for now its awesome.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Laz,

You need to post a few pics of your special " Lazilizers" so everyone can see them first hand. :mg:


----------



## Madlaz

I might just do that but that would sell a lot of stabs will i get a cut out of the sales J/K


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Madlaz said:


> I might just do that but that would sell a lot of stabs will i get a cut out of the sales J/K


What are you going to call your creation, a B-Paradoinketta?:wink:


----------



## Madlaz

lmao close you forgot jax frankenstabs my specialty


----------



## Madlaz

Cant help iam stabaholic i use you stab builders best designs and i come up with a better mouse trap but paradigm has a frankenstrein in the SOS i still love this stab i will have it perfected once i get the rear figured out it will be soon close but not perfect


----------



## ParadigmArchery

The SOS is a bit of a freak.....it really is in a class of its own.

Is it a long stab, or a short stab?

Is it a heavy stab, or a light stab?

Is it a high FOC stab, or a low FOC stab?

Is it a an offset weight stab, or an inline stab?

Is it a traditional twist in stab, or a stab with a QD?

The troubling part is the answer is YES, to all of the above.:mg:


----------



## Madlaz

If the hammer had the same adjustability qd with the magnet set up as the sos i would say double wow


----------



## onetohunt

ParadigmArchery said:


> The SOS is a bit of a freak.....it really is in a class of its own.
> 
> Is it a long stab, or a short stab?
> 
> Is it a heavy stab, or a light stab?
> 
> Is it a high FOC stab, or a low FOC stab?
> 
> Is it a an offset weight stab, or an inline stab?
> 
> Is it a traditional twist in stab, or a stab with a QD?
> 
> The troubling part is the answer is YES, to all of the above.:mg:


Freak or no Freak, I love this stabilizer!! It does all of the above and then some. I think the part that I really like the best is how well you can tune it to your shooting. It really balances my bow perfect.


----------



## Madlaz

Onetohunt would like to see a picture of your set up.


----------



## onetohunt

Madlaz said:


> Onetohunt would like to see a picture of your set up.


I will see what I can do about getting that done!


----------



## Madlaz

where are the new hammer owners ttt


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

Back up!!


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## Madlaz

Hey you Paradigm base wt. users found another fantastic use for them and can be used on paradigm products and all other brands uoi can use them as stabilizer wts in the front or rear work great.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Madlaz said:


> Hey you Paradigm base wt. users found another fantastic use for them and can be used on paradigm products and all other brands uoi can use them as stabilizer wts in the front or rear work great.


Laz,

I have a few guys who use the BASE weights on the front of their stabilizer, they do work well but I don't advertise them for that purpose.

Also , great news....... In the next couple of weeks we will be offering a hi-mod carbon option for the HAMMER, both in black and with a weave pattern, they look AWESOME !:wink:

Stay tuned. :beer:


----------



## xringbob

Looks like I might have to get a new HAMMER


----------



## onetohunt

ParadigmArchery said:


> Laz,
> 
> I have a few guys who use the BASE weights on the front of their stabilizer, they do work well but I don't advertise them for that purpose.
> 
> Also , great news....... In the next couple of weeks we will be offering a hi-mod carbon option for the HAMMER, both in black and with a weave pattern, they look AWESOME !:wink:
> 
> Stay tuned. :beer:


Hey Joe, I really hate it when you do things like this, I have a budget and I LOVE my SOS, you are really killing me with these temptations!!


----------



## ParadigmArchery

xringbob said:


> Looks like I might have to get a new HAMMER



*Bob are you staying in AHC this year?* 




onetohunt said:


> Hey Joe, I really hate it when you do things like this, I have a budget and I LOVE my SOS, you are really killing me with these temptations!!


*Marvin,

Some things just cant be helped.* :wink:


*I also want to update eveyone who has an outstanding order, we are just about caught up with orders for the HAMMER, I should also be able to ship all orders for SOS's, CTA's and MAG/QD's by the end of this week.:thumbs_up

Thanks again everyone,
Joe*


----------



## Double S

Hi Joe. I'll be ordering the Hammer after deer season is over. My Muley hunt starts Sept 1. I have the SOS all balanced and the Nemesis is shooting fantastic. 

Picture Bump for the SOS


----------



## onetohunt

Double S said:


> Hi Joe. I'll be ordering the Hammer after deer season is over. My Muley hunt starts Sept 1. I have the SOS all balanced and the Nemesis is shooting fantastic.
> 
> Picture Bump for the SOS


Looks good!!


----------



## xringbob

Not sure Joe. Why whats up you got something in the works


----------



## Madlaz

Ok guys gona let you in on a secret after doing extensive testing with the hammer anvil with long stabs and short carbon stabs be sure to order the swing bar using it as the ticket even on the standard hammer just amazing adjustability it will make you hold rock solid please tell me if iam wrong.


----------



## onetohunt

xringbob said:


> Not sure Joe. Why whats up you got something in the works


It sounds like it to me!!


----------



## Madlaz

Where is the leader havent seen Joe post in a while i guess he must be hunting and trying out the new stuff thats coming up in the new moon.


----------



## Double S

My SOS looks much better like this.


----------



## onetohunt

Double S said:


> My SOS looks much better like this.


Congrats!! and yes it does!!


----------



## ParadigmArchery

xringbob said:


> Not sure Joe. Why whats up you got something in the works


*Bob,

I'm going to offer a new super stiff long rod as well as side rods, If you decide to shoot in open class I'm sure you will want one.* :wink:



Madlaz said:


> Where is the leader havent seen Joe post in a while i guess he must be hunting and trying out the new stuff thats coming up in the new moon.


*Laz,

I have been trying out new things as well as trying to get caught up with orders, I have a handful of SOS stabs to get out this week and all pending orders will be fully caught up* ! :beer:




Double S said:


> My SOS looks much better like this.


*
Simon,

Congrats brother, great photo and awesome trophy*. :thumbs_up


----------



## Double S

Thanks to all for the kind words. :thumb:


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## Double S

bump.


----------



## onetohunt

back to the top


----------



## Double S

ttt.


----------



## onetohunt

great products and a great guy to deal with here, he will do you right!!!


----------



## Double S

ttt.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

*Colored logos will be available with the HAMMER's new carbon rods, options will include Black, White, Chrome, Blue, Red, Green, and perhaps a few others.*:thumbs_up


*White*










*Red*










*Green*










*Chrome

*









*Chrome with a sneak peek of our new 2012 " RESPONSE" target stabilizers*. :tongue:


----------



## jfuller17

Finally went Carbon Joe? LOL bout time!


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Jay,

I know It's crazy right...coming into 1992 at this stage of the game. :wink: I just got rid of my last pair of bell bottoms last week...it was a sad day indeed, I don't mind admitting a few tears were shed....however I still have my 72 Duster. :car:

Seriously though I was always going to go with carbon for longer target length stabs, however IMO short carbon hunting stabs have no benefit over aluminum, in fact the camo versions of the HAMMER will be aluminum tubing.

I've been getting great feedback from folks who have the HAMMER's I beam rod, however there are folks asking for a HAMMER with a light carbon rod...so Ive decided to have both. :thumbs_up.

The machined I beam is stronger and more durable than the carbon, the I beam is also a bit heavier and more evenly weighted, the carbon is lighter and offers a stab with a higher FOC, its a win win for everyone.:beer: 

BTW...have you seen that new video game they have out...I think it's called Pacman ? :wink:


----------



## jfuller17

Pac-man really really where!! LOL Awsome!


----------



## ParadigmArchery

These dang computer gizmo's will take over one day, mark my words. :wink:


----------



## ParadigmArchery

*
Not the best photos, but here's a couple more with black logos*.


----------



## onetohunt

Those look great Joe!!


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Thanks Marvin. :thumbs_up


----------



## Madlaz

whats going to be the price on these rods hope its not astronomical and what lenghts are going to be available


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Laz,

A HAMMER with the carbon rod option will be the same price as with the " I " beam.... lengths will be a choice of 8" ...10" ....and 12"

The price for the new RESPONSE rods has not been finalized yet, however you should know these are not your typical rods. :zip: 

We will have them available in early November, just in time for folks preparing for indoor season.:thumbs_up

RESPONSE rods will come in 26" 28" 30" and 32"


----------



## Madlaz

Joe empty your box its full cant send any messages


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Thanks Laz.


----------



## Madlaz

Joe that reminder will cost you a mag qd at wholesale price or free lol


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Gosh it seems every time I look there is another "HAMMER" stabilizers on the market, I guess they're finally figuring out what we always knew.:wink:

Of course there can only be one original....with everyone else falling into the "me too" category.

Our web page sums it up quite nicely.:angel:

http://www.paradigmarchery.com/#!1st


----------



## onetohunt

Great products!!


----------



## Madlaz

Joe your box is full


----------



## ParadigmArchery

*Hey Laz, maybe if we put disguises on our products our competitors couldn't copy them as fast......what do you think?*:wink:


----------



## asa1485

LOL....................That's pretty good.


----------



## johnh1720

Had the opportunity to talk to Joe today for a bit. I must say he is a very curteous and professional businessman. Good luck to you and your company Joe.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

asa1485 said:


> LOL....................That's pretty good.


*Maybe I'll get stickers made up*.:wink: 



johnh1720 said:


> Had the opportunity to talk to Joe today for a bit. I must say he is a very curteous and professional businessman. Good luck to you and your company Joe.


*John it was great chatting with you as well, I wish you all the best with your new venture. :thumbs_up*


----------



## asa1485

Window stickers!! LOL


----------



## Madlaz

Well all I know there are two good ones out there and I cant say wich one as really the best one for target the other for hunting and pending wich bow it goes on then there is the SOS wich is in a class by itself for the most adjustable stab made to date period the sliding weight system perfected but does take some tinkering to get the exact feel you want.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Laz,

*Honestly there are more than two good ones out there now,( "T" heads) by my count there are at least four...of course the SOS doesn't fall into the "T" head category ....I do agree however nothing else on the market can come close to matching its overall versatility.*

*With the recent talk of copies and knock-offs, some of which being friendly banter, other being full fledged allegations, I wanted to state in my opinion how things evolved with both disc style stabilizers, and "T" type stabilizers*


*Disc style heads* 

Blair with B-stinger was the 1st to *bring to market* the large disc style stabilizers folks are now accustomed to seeing. *2003*

Jason and smooth stability were 2nd with their version of a large disc stabilizer. *Mid 2009*

The Doinker crew came into 3rd with their version. *Late 2009*

4th- 10th go to a host of Johnny come lately companies trying to attain their piece of the round pie, pun intended. *2010--*

*Paradigm is not going to make a disc style head, we are just not a "me too" type company.*

*"T" head types*

Paradigm was the 1st to *bring to market* a "T" head design. *2009*

Jason again followed 2nd with his version, this time however with his new company Vendetta. *2010*

Doinker was again a bit late into 3rd with their version. *Mid 2011*

John with Predator is a new comer at 4th with his version. *Late 2011*

5th-10th....without question they're on their way. *2011--*

*
While there is room in the market for all types and variations of ideas, folks should not confuse those who lead, from those follow.*


----------



## Madlaz

Joe thanks for the great history lesson no pun inteded since iam a staboholic i watch history unfold on stabs that i personaly like and have not said wich is better than the other i test them if i like them i tell be people so .I am not on anyones staff not that good of a shooter but I do know what should work for the average shooter i have given my opinions on what i think for me could make the stab better it gan go into one ear and out the no proffit for me its all about archers helping archers.Yes i have been helped by you guys since iam on a limited budget and i thank you for it.Laz


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Laz,

Its fellows like yourself who keep their minds open to new ideas that keep us in business.:wink:

I personally do not believe there is a "best" stabilizer out there, only a best for each individual, there are many great choices out there toady for archers to choose from. :thumbs_up

Some companies may use a business model of price first, aesthetics second, function third.....others may use a model of aesthetics first, function second,price third....with all of our products its always function first, aesthetics second, and price last. I don't think there is a right or wrong way to model your company....it really boils down to what sect of the industry you're targeting.:beer:


----------



## ohio moose

Joe you are truly a class individual. I have been a fan of your products for awhile. Continued success to you :thumbs_up


----------



## xringbob

Now that hunting season is here can't wait for 3d season


----------



## panther08

U would Playa. Hit me up X its Oktoberfest season lol


----------



## ParadigmArchery

ohio moose said:


> Joe you are truly a class individual. I have been a fan of your products for awhile. Continued success to you :thumbs_up


*
Thanks moose, we strive to have the highest quality, most innovative products on the market.* :beer:



xringbob said:


> Now that hunting season is here can't wait for 3d season


*
Indoor 3D is right around the corner*.:tongue:


----------



## ParadigmArchery

I'll should have the carbon rod HAMMER option on the website in the next couple weeks.:beer:

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Madlaz

oops forgot about cameo wts will use them just paint them black


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Laz 
you can strip the camo off with acetone.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Laz let me know how you make out .


----------



## Madlaz

I have different color wraps hate to take camo off since i also have a camo hunting rig that they look good on.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Laz,

I think I still have a few of the old style weights with the holes in them that we used on the T-Force around here somewhere.


----------



## Madlaz

I glued some o rings to them they look pretty good with the black wrap with a touch of green on the ends those o rings reallyprotect the finish when using the t for a stand especialy on concrete floors but do put small rubber pad down to protect the cam


----------



## ParadigmArchery

I wanted to let everyone know that we will most likely be doing away with the hard case for the HAMMER. Across the board prices for raw materials and supplies are simply getting too high to make certain options financially viable.:thumbs_do

The MAG/QD was hit hard when the price of N52-N42 rare earth magnets recently doubled !, I'm going to try and keep the current price as long as possible,however there will be a necessary price increase for 2012.

On a positive note the new carbon rod HAMMER's will include our new ARSC, which will also be standard on our new RESPONSE rods.:thumbs_up


----------



## Madlaz

i must have a brain fade whats an ARSC


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Madlaz said:


> i must have a brain fade whats an ARSC


If I told you, I would have to kill you. !:wink:

Serously though it's part of our new vibration reduction system....it willl be standard on our new RESPONSE rods as well as the new carbon rod HAMMER.
:thumbs_up


----------



## Madlaz

Sounds cool no more bowjax then


----------



## onetohunt

Madlaz said:


> Sounds cool no more bowjax then


That is the way I take it??


----------



## Madlaz

ttt to the top for great stabs


----------



## Madlaz

Been a while Joe please answer my PMs Thanks Laz


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Pm sent Laz. :beer:


----------



## Madlaz

ttt


----------



## Madlaz

need pictures of the complete new carbon stabs


----------



## Madlaz

When is the release of the carbon stabs going to happen ben waiting for a while now or are you going to wait for the show in Jan.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Ask...and you shall receive.:wink: 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1605269&p=1062251970#post1062251970


----------



## Madlaz

Joe this seems way to complicated for me to understand never dealt with anything like this still trying to perfect the sos nearly got it where i want but this sand system i dont uderstand help i guess this will take a while to see what others say.Being a staboholic my mind is totally blank on this.Is this kinda like the supressor mount on the doinker or is it a totaly different function so this fits inside the tube on each end or in the middle what keeps it from moving arround in the middle if you so choose got to sleep and think about this.I can visualize this where it mounts to rizer for schock and vibration but actually new bows dont really have moch of either with parralel limbs and most stabs now use dampners at the front end of the rod to kill vibration.Well looks like Paradigm got something no one else has at the moment good logk on this new development.


----------



## hoyt88

i know i cant wait till this Paradigm RESPONSE stabilizers get released because there going on my pse dominator.:thumbs_up


----------



## Madlaz

I think using this dampening system on a 12" rear rod mounted close to the riser would be the greatest thing to come arround in a long time.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Thanks Laz.


----------



## Madlaz

Yes especially that its built into the rod would be fun to try it on one of my jumping jack bows lol.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

I bet your Scepter is a jumper...I know my Mystic has a bit of kick.


----------



## Madlaz

Yep but i have learned to tame them got 3 of them iam hoping your new stabs will really help them will see when i get them to test them out.I had 2 Mystics but two of my kids wives conned me out of them.Really thinking about getting the new stab but my wallet is refusing to open i guess i will need a crow bar to help open it he he.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Laz, maybe you could use the jaws of life to pry that wallet open.


----------



## Madlaz

No I dont need the Jaws of Life iam going to take my bike out and look for aluminum cans they are worth .10 cents each i will start to save them for my new stab while the weather is still nice here in Michigan found over 200 this weekend need to keep excersizing at my age .I dont gare if the people look at me as the homeless digging in the parks arround me in trash cans money is where it is found.My kids think iam crazy doing this but what else is there to do after retirement stay active and shoot bows untill Arthur wont let me fun doing this actually kids in the parks help me .


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Come on laz admit it, if you stood on your wallet you'd be 6" taller. :wink:


----------



## Madlaz

Not really maybe .05 are ready to ship need to get .05 poorer and how soon need the addy again Joe where is Paradigm located in what state actually bought lots of stuff from you but never paid any attention to it oh my feeling poorer already dont forget about old wts. in you in your waste bin lol.


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## Madlaz

Well looks like to me they are not ready to sell yet i have pmd but no reply oh well to bad .Patients is not my virtue does that sound correct???I guess they are already sold out I know its going to one of the best stabs out there if they work like i think they should time will tell.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Laz,

I had to clear my Pm's out...it was full so I had a few not come through......did you want to do the deal we spoke of?


----------



## Madlaz

bump to the top


----------



## Madlaz

Joe have you gotten the carbon tubes and the shotgun shells in for the short hammer stabs in yet.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Madlaz said:


> Joe have you gotten the carbon tubes and the shotgun shells in for the short hammer stabs in yet.


Laz,

Sorry I have been very busy the last couple of weeks and have not had the time to check in on AT much. I have plenty of new "shotgun" shells ready to go...the carbon rod HAMMER and new RESPONSE rods will be available December 1st on the website.:thumbs_up

On a side note I see the HAMMER head design has once again been plagiarized, I have come to expect it from some folks, however I must say I am a bit disappointed in someone I thought had more innovation and ethics.:thumbs_do


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. :beer:

It's that time of year again, we're going to have an extended black Friday sale that will run until Dec 1st.

15 % off all of our products:thumbs_up... although they are not yet on the website you can also order any of our new carbon rod HAMMER or RESPONSE stabilizers as well, just send me a PM or Email @ [email protected]

Thanks again everyone, and have a great holiday.

Joe


----------



## ParadigmArchery

The carbon rod HAMMER will have the option of a gloss black tube or a carbon weave tube, all carbon tube HAMMER stabilizers will come with our new ARSC dead blow sand traps.


----------



## ParadigmArchery




----------



## hoyt88

Looking good.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Shaun,

You will have your set-up by the end of this week.:thumbs_up

Thanks again,
Joe


----------



## hoyt88

Joe sounds good. Thanks again. Just get ahold of me when the response stabs are ready and I'll get my complelt setup.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Shaun,

I'm Just about caught up with everything and should have the RESPONSE stabs ready to go on the website within the week.


----------



## Madlaz

Joe did you get my PM


----------



## Madlaz

????????? when?????


----------



## Madlaz

Your Pm box is full again need to empty.


----------



## Madlaz

Joe any news TTT for awesome stabs


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Things are looking really good for you Laz. :wink:


----------



## hoyt88

Ttt


----------



## Madlaz

Still waiting Joe any good news to be had?Tried something new on my scepter4 took the sos out to 24" and it felt a little heavy then i used my homemade rear bar that faces straight back. To the rear bar i added another sos 11" and that balanced out the rear bar adding some wts to the rear of the bar and wow did that help the balance system out at full draw it holds solid as a rock and also at the shot.Maybe not the lightest systems i have played with but it sure works for me on the scepter4.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Update....I was out of commission a week or so dealing with a health issue...Im back now and have a ton of orders to fill....I hope to have all current orders out by this time next week.:thumbs_up

Also, with being out I did not have a chance to update the site with RESPONSE stabilizers, I will get that done by early next week, this will make it easier for both the customer and us to order a new RESPONSE stabilizer.:thumbs_up

Thanks again everyone,
Joe


----------



## Madlaz

Joe your pms are full you need to make some room.


----------



## Madlaz

Merry Christmas everyone and have a Joyfull New Year


----------



## Madlaz

Well the new year 2012 coming Sunday happy new year to every one and I hope will be for me too not getting younger but still shooting arrows and hitting x's now and then and I hope my new stabs will make me a better shooter .


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Thanks for the well wishes Laz, I hope you and your family had a great holiday season.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

I wanted to update everyone with standing orders. I should have all pending orders out by the end of this week...thanks again for your patience.

Derrick pics don't do your stab justice, is just plain awesome in person.


----------



## xringbob

That would look good on my new bow


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Did you get a red bow... are you still going open this year?


----------



## Double S

That looks great Joe!.


ParadigmArchery said:


> I wanted to update everyone with standing orders. I should have all pending orders out by the end of this week...thanks again for your patience.
> 
> Derrick pics don't do your stab justice, is just plain awesome in person.


----------



## hoyt88

Looks great.


----------



## xringbob

ParadigmArchery said:


> Did you get a red bow... are you still going open this year?


I got a pse dominator pro and yes


----------



## Sackamous

ParadigmArchery said:


> I wanted to update everyone with standing orders. I should have all pending orders out by the end of this week...thanks again for your patience.
> 
> Derrick pics don't do your stab justice, is just plain awesome in person.


Lol that pic does look good, no dought it will look way better when its finally mounted on my bow... Cant wait.


----------



## Madlaz

Hey Joe are you going start making the weights in different colors that would be awsome love the red my actual colors are red and yeller like the coral snake also black the old boy scout saying red and yeller kill a feller .


----------



## Sackamous

Madlaz said:


> Hey Joe are you going start making the weights in different colors that would be awsome love the red my actual colors are red and yeller like the coral snake also black the old boy scout saying red and yeller kill a feller .


Not sure I asked him about this when I ordered my turbo. I figured with all the red accents on them now It would look good. Joe said he would fix me up and I think he did pretty good, will know for sure when I get it in though. It has a set of black weights to put on the outside too, and this is the wrist sling I bought to go with it.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Double S said:


> That looks great Joe!.


Thanks Simon. :thumbs_up



xringbob said:


> I got a pse dominator pro and yes


Wow I never saw a PSE in your future, how's she shoot?



Sackamous said:


> Lol that pic does look good, no dought it will look way better when its finally mounted on my bow... Cant wait.


You should have it on your bow by the weekend.:thumbs_up



Madlaz said:


> Hey Joe are you going start making the weights in different colors that would be awsome love the red my actual colors are red and yeller like the coral snake also black the old boy scout saying red and yeller kill a feller .


I'm not sure Laz....maybe once I get caught up with things I will do more of it. It takes so much more time I would really have to keep it to a minimum. Sackamous really wanted red so I promised I would do it for him, I just did some Neon green for a fellow as well which always looks good too.I might start doing some candy colors and see what they look like.

Shaun, I'm really hoping to get your order out by the weekend, you have a little bit of everything ordered so it's taking longer than I would have hoped, but stand fast I'm working on it and I'm certian you will feel it was worth the wait.

Thanks again everyone.

Joe


----------



## Madlaz

Joe i was just wondering on these anodized finishes can they be painted if so what kind of paint could one use and would stick this us really weird this U have never tried hmmmm only used wraps .One more question are the flat black parts anodized or powder coated got my brainne working it never stops wanting to play .thank God for retirement got lots of time on hand .Laz


----------



## Sackamous

Havent gotten a chance to try it out yeat, had a buzzy afternoon, but here is two quick phone pics after putting it on. Will get better ones tommorow. Will have red and black strings before long also, dident realize they only came with the blackout when I ordered the black and camo.


----------



## onetohunt

Looking great Joe!!


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Sackamous said:


> Havent gotten a chance to try it out yeat, had a buzzy afternoon, but here is two quick phone pics after putting it on. Will get better ones tommorow. Will have red and black strings before long also, dident realize they only came with the blackout when I ordered the black and camo.




Looks good Derrick. :thumbs_up




onetohunt said:


> Looking great Joe!!


Thanks Marvin.


----------



## xringbob

The HAMMER did its job today in the southeastern 3d shootout


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Bob, I guess you're picking up right where you left off last year.


----------



## xringbob

Shot a 400 today


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Gosh that's hard enough to do during the team shoot....I think you're right it might be time to step up to semi-pro this year.


----------



## xringbob

I shot 17 14's. And as soon I get some open equipment and set this new shooting machine up.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

We are now offering a special price for At'ers only on our package HAMMER/ MAG-QD combo. 

Our new *CARBON SHADOW* package includes several of *our industry leading innovations *including, (LHT) Lateral Head Technology....360 degree positionable magnetic QD, and our innovative new ARS sand-trap/Hydro-kinetic chambers.

The new *CARBON SHADOW* package is built with only the finest materials, including HI-MOD carbon weave tubing, all stainless steel screws and hardware, stainless steel magnetic QD, 6061 aircraft aluminum HAMMER head, and combo stainless steel/ 6061 ANVIL weight system.

The *CARBON SHADOW* comes standard with a HI-MOD carbon weave main rod ,texture black accents, ghost black logo, and just a hint of silver stainless. Overall lengths can be custom ordered from 8"-12"

The *CARBON SHADOW* combines the most advanced technologies on the market today, all teaming up to produce a stabilizer/QD combo with unmatched performance and versatility.

Sold separately the combo sells for $200......for a limited time AT'ers can purchase the combo for $175


----------



## onetohunt

ParadigmArchery said:


> We are now offering a special price for At'ers only on our package HAMMER/ MAG-QD combo.
> 
> Our new *CARBON SHADOW* package includes several of *our industry leading innovations *including, (LHT) Lateral Head Technology....360 degree positionable magnetic QD, and our innovative new ARS sand-trap/Hydro-kinetic chambers.
> 
> The new *CARBON SHADOW* package is built with only the finest materials, including HI-MOD carbon weave tubing, all stainless steel screws and hardware, stainless steel magnetic QD, 6061 aircraft aluminum HAMMER head, and combo stainless steel/ 6061 ANVIL weight system.
> 
> The *CARBON SHADOW* comes standard with a HI-MOD carbon weave main rod ,texture black accents, ghost black logo, and just a hint of silver stainless. Overall lengths can be custom ordered from 8"-12"
> 
> The *CARBON SHADOW* combines the most advanced technologies on the market today, all teaming up to produce a stabilizer/QD combo with unmatched performance and versatility.
> 
> Sold separately the combo sells for $200......for a limited time AT'ers can purchase the combo for $175


Man that is a sweet looking stabilizer!! I'm gonna have to get me one of those!!


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Thanks Marvin.


----------



## hoyt88

Looking good.


----------



## Madlaz

HATE you Joe the response is too good going to send you a bill for damaged arrows the more yoi shoot it the better it gets .Still need to find the ultumate sweet spot using the hammer on front of my long bar is the ticked iam so used to using 2 rear bars little sand here and a weight adjistment there dang these stabs are fun to play with.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Laz,

Have you tried swapping the RESPONSE stab end for end yet ? you will get a whole new feel and RESPONSE.


----------



## Madlaz

No i havent why mess with with something that works will try though if it gets better it might just cost you more .LOL so far i have been playing with the long bar set up but next is the 12 " with hammer shame that the 12" will be illegal be to long for for it to be ibo or asa legal with the lenght that i have still need the price for the 10" rod Pm me thanks with price.


----------



## hoyt88

Looks great,great job.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Shaun, thanks again....let me know how you make out buddy.:thumbs_up


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Keep up the good work everyone,:thumbs_up the high road is the best road.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Shaun, I had another photo of yours I forgot to post.


----------



## hoyt88

ParadigmArchery said:


> Shaun, I had another photo of yours I forgot to post.


Joe looks great you do,great work. Can't thank you enough.


----------



## onetohunt

Hey Joe shoot me a pm on what it would cost me to get one of those with that carbon fiber! Those are making me want to retire me SOS!!:dontknow:


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Marv,

Variety is the spice of life....you cant go wrong with either unit . 

Do you need a price with or without the MAG/QD ?


----------



## onetohunt

ParadigmArchery said:


> Marv,
> 
> Variety is the spice of life....you cant go wrong with either unit .
> 
> Do you need a price with or without the MAG/QD ?


With the MAG/QD if you don't mind. :tongue:


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Marvin you have a PM.


----------



## onetohunt

ParadigmArchery said:


> Marvin you have a PM.


Got it!! Thanks!! I'm planning on getting one after I decide what my new Athens is going to look like this year. Thanks Joe!!


----------



## ParadigmArchery

I look forward to it.


----------



## hoyt88

Guys if you are on the limb about this product let me tell you that he put a lot of detail and craftsman in his product a lot more then the others I seen.


----------



## xringbob

The HAMMER keeps proving its the best every time I take it out to shoot. Cant wait to.see what the RESPONSE does for me,


----------



## ParadigmArchery

The way you're shooting I'm not certain it matters what stabilizer you have on the bow. :thumbs_up


----------



## ParadigmArchery

*Bob....you can also look into the I beam RESPONSE hybrid*. :wink:


----------



## Double S

WOW!. I like it!!!. 


ParadigmArchery said:


> *Bob....you can also look into the I beam RESPONSE hybrid*. :wink:


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Thanks Simon.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

We are going to do a few custom colors, below are a couple pics of a candy red. My camera is acting up so the photos are not the best.


----------



## Double S

OMG Joe!. This should be classified as pornography!. :wink:That would look nice on the Martin Scepter I'm gonna be ordering. A set of matching sidebars too. 



ParadigmArchery said:


> We are going to do a few custom colors, below are a couple pics of a candy red. My camera is acting up so the photos are not the best.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Simon, we do consider our stabilizers rated X. :wink:

Let me know when you're ready for your Scepter.


----------



## xringbob

Looking sweet joe that must be for my new lights out shooting machine.


----------



## hoyt88

Looks sweet , do you have purple candy.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

hoyt88 said:


> Looks sweet , do you have purple candy.



We can do purple candy as well as green, red, blue, yellow, orange and a few others. :thumbs_up


----------



## ParadigmArchery




----------



## Madlaz

Joe are you going to sell those colored wts seperatly and when and what will they sell for thise look just awesome i may not be able to shoot for a while do to an accident but still can decorate LOL


----------



## sawtoothscream

man that is sick looking.


----------



## Double S

PM coming your way Joe. 



ParadigmArchery said:


> Simon, we do consider our stabilizers rated X. :wink:
> 
> Let me know when you're ready for your Scepter.


----------



## onetohunt

Joe you are the man, great looking products and more importantly products that work!! Keep up the outstanding work!!!


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Thanks brother.:thumbs_up


----------



## xringbob

I will be at the Harrisburg show laying the HAMMER down tomorrow


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## xringbob

Don't know if I'm going to put a good score today in Harrisburg I was attacked by a dog last night that ripped my left wrist to shreds. Had plans to shoot semi pro with my hunter setup.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Come on Bob, how much damage can a Chihuahua do? :wink:

Seriously I hope you're not hurt too bad, I'm still confident you will do well at the Burg. :thumbs_up


----------



## xringbob

Joe it was a pitbull and ripped my left wrist apart since its a dog bite they don't stich it would of had 40 of them. I only shot the hunter money class shot 317 think its hi for the day.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Heal up quick buddy !


----------



## onetohunt

xringbob said:


> Joe it was a pitbull and ripped my left wrist apart since its a dog bite they don't stich it would of had 40 of them. I only shot the hunter money class shot 317 think its hi for the day.


Ouch!!


----------



## wvbowhunter77

*Hammer*

Awsome all I can say! Performance and looks wise nothing compares. No more forcing bow to be level got weights set to where at full draw anchored in it sits there perfectly level. Sweet stabilizer here!


----------



## onetohunt

wvbowhunter77 said:


> Awsome all I can say! Performance and looks wise nothing compares. No more forcing bow to be level got weights set to where at full draw anchored in it sits there perfectly level. Sweet stabilizer here!


Looks very nice!!!!


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Looks great Jeremy. I will work up a price for the other items we discussed.


----------



## Double S

Very nice setup. 


wvbowhunter77 said:


> Awsome all I can say! Performance and looks wise nothing compares. No more forcing bow to be level got weights set to where at full draw anchored in it sits there perfectly level. Sweet stabilizer here!


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Jeremy, I will post a pic of the blk/silver we discussed as soon as I get it done.


----------



## sawtoothscream

My new everything bow set up. The hammer works AWSOME on the insanity!!!! plus doubles as a kick stand lol


----------



## ParadigmArchery

That looks great Mark, those Insanity's are really sharp looking bows !! :thumbs_up


----------



## ParadigmArchery

I just wanted to update everyone's order status, we are selling stabs faster than we can build them so please be patient with us.

I got a ton of stuff out last week so we are almost caught up. 

I should have all the remaining RESPONSE stabs, as well as all the HAMMER stabs, both I beam and carbon , out by the end of the week. The custom colored units will take a bit longer.

Jeremy I'll get you a pic as soon as possible, Simon....let me know how you like the candy red.

The camo SOS stabs will also go out this week, however we are out of the G1 and very few Vita units available.....thanks to those who were willing to switch patterns to our fall camo.

We have more magnets in for those who ordered the SHADOW package so they will also go out this week.

Lee, ...you should have you BASE unit by the middle of the week.

Thanks again everyone for your patience.

Joe


----------



## Madlaz

Joe did you get my PM need to know,Laz


----------



## Archer2023

A not so great pic of my S5 as it was setup for the "Vegas shoot" that was NOT in Las Vegas this year. 

I gotta give it to Joe. This is not just another super stiff carbon tube. The I-Beam section flat does not flex, and does eat up high frequency vibration "noise". The carbon tube section is as stiff as I have come across, yet the feed back on the shot is that of a rather soft rod or multi rod. The reaction of the bow is that of having RE-BAR for stabs, but the feel in the hand is GREAT.. there is just not the harsh shock, nor the drawn out oscillation or even the noise of a stiff tube. 
Let me put it this way... It settles on draw RIGHT NOW... It aims like a dream. On the shot the bow goes straight forward initially as it should, then just drops as gravity kicks in. After the shot.. that's it.. its done and over with no waiting for the stabs to quit wobbling about. After a day of shooting I can feel a difference these stabs do not beat you up like many of the others do. Shock has got to have some place to go.. Super stiff tubes with no suppression... YOU eat the shock... Super stiff tubes with rubber mounted weights are yes easier on the shooter, but the vibration is a higher frequency and lasts some time. 

These stabs EAT shock so you don't have to!!

These are a 100% gotta try em and feel it for yourself.. At first it was downright weird having the bow react like a super stiff rod yet feel like my old soft rubber mounted multi rod. But after the weird wore off... its just plain ole I LIKE THEM A LOT!


----------



## JHENS87

Very nice Archer. After talking to you about them and listening to you brag them up for awhile. I think its time to see what these stabs can do for me. Should be perfect for my hunting bow


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Archer2023 said:


> A not so great pic of my S5 as it was setup for the "Vegas shoot" that was NOT in Las Vegas this year.
> 
> I gotta give it to Joe. This is not just another super stiff carbon tube. The I-Beam section flat does not flex, and does eat up high frequency vibration "noise". The carbon tube section is as stiff as I have come across, yet the feed back on the shot is that of a rather soft rod or multi rod. The reaction of the bow is that of having RE-BAR for stabs, but the feel in the hand is GREAT.. there is just not the harsh shock, nor the drawn out oscillation or even the noise of a stiff tube.
> Let me put it this way... It settles on draw RIGHT NOW... It aims like a dream. On the shot the bow goes straight forward initially as it should, then just drops as gravity kicks in. After the shot.. that's it.. its done and over with no waiting for the stabs to quit wobbling about. After a day of shooting I can feel a difference these stabs do not beat you up like many of the others do. Shock has got to have some place to go.. Super stiff tubes with no suppression... YOU eat the shock... Super stiff tubes with rubber mounted weights are yes easier on the shooter, but the vibration is a higher frequency and lasts some time.
> 
> These stabs EAT shock so you don't have to!!
> 
> These are a 100% gotta try em and feel it for yourself.. At first it was downright weird having the bow react like a super stiff rod yet feel like my old soft rubber mounted multi rod. But after the weird wore off... its just plain ole I LIKE THEM A LOT!
> 
> View attachment 1288300


Thanks Chris. 

For those who may not know Archer2023 is Pro shooter Chris Eggers.Chris is a great guy and an awesome shooter. Chris finished Vegas with an 898, not bad considering he didn't get his stabs until the day before he left for Vegas, and his bow was damaged during its trip out. 

Great shooting Chris. :thumbs_up 



JHENS87 said:


> Very nice Archer. After talking to you about them and listening to you brag them up for awhile. I think its time to see what these stabs can do for me. Should be perfect for my hunting bow


Pm sent.


----------



## Madlaz

Joe have you received my pms have not heard from you.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Hi Laz, I don't believe I received your Pm, my box was full a couple times this week and I may have missed it.

Ill send you a PM.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## dKilla

ParadigmArchery said:


> We are now offering a special price for At'ers only on our package HAMMER/ MAG-QD combo.
> 
> Our new *CARBON SHADOW* package includes several of *our industry leading innovations *including, (LHT) Lateral Head Technology....360 degree positionable magnetic QD, and our innovative new ARS sand-trap/Hydro-kinetic chambers.
> 
> The new *CARBON SHADOW* package is built with only the finest materials, including HI-MOD carbon weave tubing, all stainless steel screws and hardware, stainless steel magnetic QD, 6061 aircraft aluminum HAMMER head, and combo stainless steel/ 6061 ANVIL weight system.
> 
> The *CARBON SHADOW* comes standard with a HI-MOD carbon weave main rod ,texture black accents, ghost black logo, and just a hint of silver stainless. Overall lengths can be custom ordered from 8"-12"
> 
> The *CARBON SHADOW* combines the most advanced technologies on the market today, all teaming up to produce a stabilizer/QD combo with unmatched performance and versatility.
> 
> Sold separately the combo sells for $200......for a limited time AT'ers can purchase the combo for $175


I'm thinking of picking this up for my maxxis. Is there a less glossy finish available? This is my dual purpose hunting/3d rig.


----------



## onetohunt

Sold separately the combo sells for $200......for a limited time AT'ers can purchase the combo for $175

Great deal on an awesome stabilizer!!


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Thanks Marvin, and thanks for your order dKilla.


----------



## dKilla

Can't wait to check it out!


----------



## dKilla

Holy crap!! That was insanely fast shipping. This thing looks great on my Hoyt. Thanks!!


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Thanks, let me know how you make out with the stab.:thumbs_up

Joe


----------



## ParadigmArchery

I just wanted to touch base with everyone, I've been insanely busy getting product out, talking with new prospective dealers and finishing up a couple new bowhunter stab designs , I am pretty much caught up with all stab orders, I still have a few CTA and Mag/QD orders pending but they will ship out by the weekend.:thumbs_up

I'll post a few pics of the new bowhunter stabs within the next couple weeks....they are really cool. :zip:


----------



## Madlaz

Joe cant wait to see the new hunter stabs but i cant see how you can beat the SOS and the hammer standard or the carbon one but I think I know what the new ones will look like.I do know one improvement that i really would like to see on the hammer.


----------



## hoyt88

Sounds sweet.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Laz,

The new bowhunter stabs are a complete departure of the SOS and HAMMER. But feel free to PM me with any idea you have for the HAMMER, I am always open to customer input and feedback, it's a great tool to make great products even better products.

As you know we manufacturer what many feel are the most innovative and functional stabilizers and suppressors on the market, however this innovation, function, and high quality comes with a price, other than the BASE none of our stabilizers are under $140 dollars.

For some time now I've been wanting to make a stabilizer a bit more affordable for the average archer to purchase without breaking the bank, something simple, yet effective and functional.

Our new hunting stabs are just that, simple, effective, functional, and look awesome. !

The new stabs will sell in the $79-$99 dollar range depending on options......I will post all the info within the next 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Madlaz

New products sound great how about a 10 degree down mag qd for the responce rods .


----------



## hoyt88

Madlaz said:


> New products sound great how about a 10 degree down mag qd for the responce rods .


:thumbs_up


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

back to the top


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Marvin,

I hope all is going well with you...just let me know when it's time for you to get HAMMERED. :wink:


----------



## onetohunt

ParadigmArchery said:


> Marvin,
> 
> I hope all is going well with you...just let me know when it's time for you to get HAMMERED. :wink:


Joe you can count on it!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Marvin , you can also check out our new TIMBER series, as well as our new Black Onyx stabs. :thumbs_up


----------



## onetohunt

paradigmarchery said:


> marvin , you can also check out our new timber series, as well as our new black onyx stabs. :thumbs_up


sweet!!!!!!!!


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

Athens and Paradigm, a great combination!!


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------

